# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] نماذج لصيغ العقود

## سابرينا

[frame="15 80"]عقـد شركة توصية بسيطة

أنه فى يوم        الموافق       /     /    200     
تحرر فى تاريخه بين كل من :-
أولا : السيد /                                -  الجنسية مصري - الديانة  مسلم - بالـغ ســن الرشــد وغير خاضع لأحكام الحراسة أو قانون الكسب غير المشروع  - العنوان :-       0 بطاقة رقم قومى:-
                                                                         "طرف أول / شريك متضامن"				             
ثانيا : السيد/                           - الجنسية مصري -  الديانة  مسلم - بالغ سن الرشد وغير خاضعة لأحكام الحراسة أو قانون الكسب غير المشروع  - العنوان :-                 بطاقة رقم قومى   
                                                                   "طرف ثان / شريك  موصى " 

          وبعد أن أقر الأطراف جميعا بأهليتهم للتصرف والتعاقد اتفقا فيما بينهما على تكوين شركة توصية بسيطة وذلك بالشروط الآتية :

" البنـــــد الأول "

 الاسم التجارى :- 
السمة التجارية :-


" البنـــــد الثانـى "

غـرض الشركـــة :-


"البنــــد الثالــث "

مركــز الشركـــة : 



"البنـــــد الرابــع "

رأس مال الشركـــة :
 تحدد راس مال الشركة بمبلغ وقدره        جنيه ( فقط          جنيه ) 
وتقسم بين الشركاء على النحو التالى :
1 -            جنيه حصة الطرف الأول   "شريك متضامن  " 
2-            جنيه حصة الطرف الثانى   " شريك موصى  "

وقـد دفع رأس المال جميعه من الشركاء. ويجوز زيادة راس المال أو تخفيضه متى أجمع الشركاء على ذلك .كما يجوز للشركة أن تقترض من أحد الشركاء بعض المبالغ على أن تسرى عنها فائدة سنوية قدرها  10%وتدفع هذه الفائدة فى نهاية كل سنة مالية وتحسب ضمن المصروفات العمومية للشركة . ولا يحق لمن اقرض الشركة مطالبتها برد المبالغ المقترضة إلا بموافقة باقى الشركاء أو بعد اخطار من  يقــرض  الشركة بشهر على الأقل مالم يكن قد حدد لرد هذه المبالغ أجلا معينا.

" البنـــد الخامــس "

مـدة الشركـــة :
 	 اتفق الشركاء على أن تكون مدة الشركة عشر سنوات تبدأ من         وتنتهى فى       قابلة للتجديد لمدة أو لمدد أخرى مماثلة  مالم يخطر أحد الشركاء - الشركاء  الآخرين برغبته فى الانفصال قبل نهاية مدة الشركة بثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ويكون ذلك بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول ولا تنقضى الشركة بموت أحد الشركاء.

البنــــد الســادس "

حـق الإدارة والتوقيـــع :
      اتفق الشركاء على أن تكــون الإدارة وحـق التوقيع للطرف الأول الشريك المتضامن السيد / -         منفردا وله كافة السلطات اللازمة لتحقيق غرض الشركة وله حق التعامل أمام البنوك والسحب والإيداع والاقتراض والرهون وفتح الحسابات باسم الشركة والتعامل أمام كافة الجهات الحكومية والغير حكومية وتكون تصرفات الشريك منفردا ملزمة للشركاء الاخرين بشرط أن تكون قد تمت بعنوان الشركة وضمن أغراضها              


" البنـــــد السابـع "

الحسابات والسنة الماليــة :
     يلتزم الشركاء بإمساك دفاتر تجارية منتظمة لحسابات الشركة يرصد فيها راس المال النقدى والعينى كما تدون فيها جميع المصروفات والإيرادات وغيرها حسب الأصول التجارية المتعارف عليها وتبدأ السنة المالية للشركة فى أول يناير وتنتهى فى آخر ديسمبر ويستثنى من ذلك السنة المالية الأولى فتبدأ من تاريخ تكوين الشركة إلى آخر ديسمبر من العام التالى على أن تجرد أصول الشركة وخصومها وتحسب الأرباح والخسائر فى نهاية كل سنة مالية وتعمل ميزانية عمومية يحتج بها على الشركاء بمجرد توقيعهم عليها أو بعض مضى خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إرسال صورة منها بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول .
      ويكون من حق كل الشركاء أن يطلع فى أى وقت يشاء على دفاتر الشركة ورصيدها بنفسه أو بواسطة أو معاونة  أحد الخبراء الحسابيين .
      ويراعى فى تحديد قيمة الأرباح والخسائر النهائية استنـزال أجور المستخدمين والعمال وكذا المبالغ التى تعادل قيمة استهلاك العدد والألات وتجديدها وقيمة الضرائب المستحقة وغيرها من المصروفات التى يتطلبها حسن سير العمل

"البنـــــد الثامــــن "

الأرباح والخسائــر:
     توزع الأرباح والخسائر بين الشركاء حسب حصة كل منهم فى راس المال وذلك بعد اعتماد الميزانية السنوية منهم وفى حالة وجود خسارة فى ميزانية أحد السنوات ترحل للسنة التالية وهكذا ولا توزع  أرباح على الشركاء إلا بعد تغطية جميع الخسائر فى السنوات السابقة .

" البنـــد التاســــع "

الانسحاب والتنازل عن الحصـــص :
        لا يحق لأى من الشركاء أن ينسحب من الشركة قبل نهاية مدتها ولا أن يبيع حصته فيها أو أن يتنازل عنها أو عن أى جزء منها إلا بموافقة الشركاء الاخرين كتابة .


" البنــــد العاشــــر "

وفاة أحد الشركاء أو فقدان أهليته :
     فى حالة وفاة أحد الشركاء أو الحجر عليه أو إشهار إفلاسه أو إعساره لا يحق لورثته أو ممثليه أو دائنيه أن يطلبوا بأى حال من الأحوال وضع الأختام على ممتلكات الشركات أو قسمتها ولا أن يتدخلوا فى شئون إدارتها . وتستمر الشركة قائمة بين باقى الشركاء وورثة المتوفى منهم  أو ممثليه حتى نهاية مدتها وتقتصر حقوق ورثة الشريك المتوفى أو ممثليه على المطالبة بنصيبه فى الأرباح التى لم  يتسلمها والتى تجنبها الشركة مستقبلا . على أنه يحق لباقى الشركاء فى هذه الحالة اعتبار الشركة مفسوخة من تلقاء نفسها أو اعتبار هذا الشريك مفصولا من الشركة مع تسوية نصيبه على أساس أخر ميزانية معتمدة منه مع استمرار الشركة بينهم وحدهم.

" البنــد الحادى عشــــر "

فســـخ العقـــــد :
          تفسخ الشركة قبل ميعاد انتهائها فى حالة إجماع الشركاء  على ذلك أو إذا تجاوزت الخسائر 50 % من راس المال ما لم يتفق الشركاء على استمرارها رغم ذلك .

"البند الثاني عشـــر"

تصفيه الشركة وقسمتها:
         فى حالة إنهاء عقد الشركة لاى سبب من الأسباب يقوم الشركاء بتصفيتها بالطريقة التى يتفقون عليها وفى حالة عدم الاتفاق تكون تصفيتها بمعرفة مصف تختاره الأغلبية فإذا لم توفق الأغلبية إلى اختيار مصف يعين بمعرفة المحكمة المختصة على أن يكون توزيع صافى الناتج من التصفية على الشركاء بنسب حصصهم فى راس المـال . 

" البنــــد الثالث عشـــر "

النـزاع بين الشركـــــاء :
         كل نزاع ينشأ بين الشركاء أو بينهم وبين ورثة احدهم أو ممثليه خاص بأى شرط من شروط هذا العقد يكون الفصل فيه لمحكمة الجيزة الابتدائية دون غيرها .


" البنــــد الرابع عشـــر "

تسجيل الشركة والإشهار عنها :
         على مدير الشركة أن يقوم بتسجيل هذا العقد والإشهار عنه بالطرق القانونية وذلك بمصروفات على عاتق الشركـة .

" البنــــد الخامس عشـــر "

نسـخ العقـــــد :

  تحرر هذا العقد من  4 نسخ بيد كل شريك نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم وتحفظ النسخة الأصلية بمقر الشركة أما النسخة الباقية فتودع بمكتب السجل التجارى الموجود فى دائرته مركز الشركة .


الطـرف الأول   (شريك متضامن)	                       الطـرف الثانـى ( شريك موصى )[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

السادة / زوار القاعة القاعة الكرام 
موضوعنا اليوم سيكون عن صيغ العقود 
اقتباسا من فكرة استاذى / ابن طيبة
 لصيغ الدعاوىسنقوم بادراج نماذج لصيغ العقود

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="2 60"] عقد شركة التوصية البسيطة يكون بين شركاء موصين لكن 
لابد من وجود شريك متضامن او اكثر لان الشريك الموصى :-

اولا :- لا يظهر اسمه فى الاسم التجارى للشركة ولا يظهر فى السجل التجارى .

ثانيا :- ليس له حق الادارة والتوقيع فهو غير محمل باى التزام تظهر على الشركة وانما
له فقط حق مالى لدى الشركة وذلك متمثل فى مقدار حصته [/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سابرينا


سلمت يداكِ على مجهودك الوفير في القاعة 

ولقد ذكرتيني بأيام جميلة عندما كنت محاسباً

خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بك سابرينا و بموضوعك الجميل هي ليست فكرتي و لكنه مجهود رائع منك
بارك الله لنا فيك و في علمك و عملك
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="10 70"]عقـد شركة تضامن 

أنه فى يوم         الموافق 
تحرر فى تاريخه بين كل من :
أولا : السيد  /   ........ -  الجنسية مصري - الديانة  ......- بالـغة ســن الرشــد وغير خاضعة لاحكام الحــراسة أو قانون الكسب غير المشروع  - العنوان   :-  ...-   بطاقة رقم قومي :-.. بتاريخ :  ...   
                                                                     "طرف أول / شريك متضامن	      
ثانيا : السيد / ........  - الجنسية مصري   -  الديانة  .......  - بالغ سن الرشد وغير خاضع لأحكام الحراسة أو قانون الكسب غير المشروع  - العنوان :-  ..  - بطاقة رقم قومي  ....     بتاريخ :- ...
                                                                      "طرف ثان / شريك متضامن"
  ثالثا : السيد /...  ..   - الجنسية مصري -  الديانة  ...- بالغ سن الرشد وغير خاضع لأحكام الحراسة أو قانون الكسب غير المشروع  - العنوان :-  ..    - بطاقة رقم قومي  ..  بتاريخ :- ...
                                                                      "طرف ثالث / شريك متضامن   


وبعد أن أقر الأطراف جميعا بأهليتهم للتصرف والتعاقد اتفقا فيما بينهما على تكوين شركة تضامن وذلك بالشروط الاتيــة :-

" البنـــــد الأول "

 الاسم التجارى : -                      

والسمة التجارية :-               

" البنـــــد الثانـى "

غـرض الشركـــة :  




البنــــد الثالــث "

مركــز الشركـــة : 

"البنـــــد الرابــع "

رأس مال الشركـــة :

  تحدد راس مال الشركة بمبلغ وقدره            جنيه ( فقط           جنيه مصرى ) 
وتقسم بين الشركاء على النحو التالى :
1  _               جنيه حصة الطرف الأول "شريك متضامن " 
2 _                جنيه حصة الطرف الثانى  " شريك متضامن  "
3 –                جنيه حصة الطرف الثالث  " شريك متضامن  
وقـد دفع رأس المال جميعه من الشركاء.
  ويجوز زيادة راس المال أو تخفيضه متى أجمع الشركاء على ذلك .كما يجوز للشركة أن تقترض من أحد الشركاء بعض المبالغ على أن تسرى عنها فائدة سنوية قدرها  10%وتدفع هذه الفائدة فى نهاية كل سنة مالية وتحسب ضمن المصروفات العمومية للشركة . ولا يحق لمن اقرض الشركة مطالبتها برد المبالغ المقترضة إلا بموافقة باقى الشركاء أو بعد إخطار من  يقــرض  الشركة بشهر على الأقل مالم يكن قد حدد لرد هذه المبالغ أجلا معينا.

" البنـــد الخامــس "

مـدة الشركـــة :

 اتفق الشركاء على أن تكون مدة الشركة           تبدأ من       وتنتهـىفي      للتجديد لمدة أو لمدد أخرى مماثلة  مالم يخطر أحد الشركاء - الشركاء  الآخرين برغبته فى الانفصال قبل نهاية مدة الشركة بثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ويكون ذلك بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول ولا تنقضى الشركة بموت أحد الشركاء.

" البنــــد الســادس "

حـق الإدارة والتوقيـــع :
    اتفق الشركاء على أن تكون الإدارة وحـق التوقيع للاطراف الثلاثة مجتمعون ولهم كافة السلطات اللازمة لتحقيق غرض الشركة  بشرط أن تكون قد تمت بعنوان الشركة وضمن أغراضها ولهم حق التوقيع نيابة عن الشركة أمام الجهات الحكومية والغير حكومية وأمام البنوك والسحب والإيداع والاقتراض والرهون0

" البنـــــد السابـع "

الحسابات والسنة الماليــة :
     يلتزم الشركاء بإمساك دفاتر تجارية منتظمة لحسابات الشركة يرصد فيها راس المال النقدى والعينى كما تدون فيها جميع المصروفات والإيرادات وغيرها حسب الاصول التجارية المتعارف عليها وتبدأ السنة المالية للشركة فى أول يناير وتنتهى فى آخر ديسمبر ويستثنى من ذلك السنة المالية الأولى فتبدأ من تاريخ تكوين الشركة الى آخر ديسمبر من العام التالى على أن تجرد أصول الشركة وخصومها وتحسب الأرباح والخسائر فى نهاية كل سنة مالية وتعمل ميزانية عمومية يحتج بها على الشركاء بمجرد توقيعهم عليها أو بعض مضى خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إرسال صورة منها بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول . ويكون من حق كل الشركاء أن يطلع فى أى وقت يشاء على دفاتر الشركة ورصيدها بنفسه أو بواسطة أو معاونة  أحد الخبراء الحسابيين . ويراعى فى تحديد قيمة الأرباح والخسائر النهائية استنـزال أجور المستخدمين والعمال وكذا المبالغ التى تعادل قيمة استهلاك العدد والآلات وتجديدها وقيمة الضرائب المستحقة وغيرها من المصروفات التى يتطلبها حسن سير العمل .

"البنـــــد الثامــــن "
ا
لأرباح والخسائــر:-
     توزع الأرباح والخسائر بين الشركاء حسب حصة كل منهم فى راس المال وذلك بعد اعتماد الميزانية السنوية منهم وفى حالة وجود خسارة فى ميزانية أحد السنوات ترحل للسنة التالية وهكذا ولاتوزع  أرباح على الشركاء إلا بعد تغطية جميع الخسائر فى السنوات السابقة .


" البنـــد التاســــع "

الانسحاب والتنازل عن الحصـــص :
  لا يحق لأى من الشركاء أن ينسحب من الشركة قبل نهاية مدتها ولا أن يبيع حصته فيها أو أن يتنازل عنها أو عن أى جزء منها إلا بموافقة الشركاء الاخرين كتابة     

" البنــــد العاشــــر "

وفاة أحد الشركاء أو فقدان أهليته :
     فى حالة وفاة أحد الشركاء أو الحجر عليه أو إشهار إفلاسه أو إعساره لا يحق لورثته أو ممثليه أو دائنيه أن يطلبوا بأى حال من الأحوال وضع الأختام على ممتلكات الشركات أو قسمتها ولا أن يتدخلوا فى شئون إدارتها . وتستمر الشركة قائمة بين باقى الشركاء وورثة المتوفى منهم  أو ممثليه حتى نهاية مدتها وتقتصر حقوق ورثة الشريك المتوفى أو ممثليه على المطالبة بنصيبه فى الأرباح التى لم  يتسلمها والتى تجنبها الشركة مستقبلا . على أنه يحق لباقى الشركاء فى هذه الحالة اعتبار الشركة مفسوخة من تلقاء نفسها أو اعتبار هذا الشريك مفصولا من الشركة مع تسوية نصيبه على أساس أخر ميزانيه معتمدة منه مع استمرار الشركة بينهم وحدهم.

" البنــد الحادى عشــــر "

فســـخ العقـــــد :
 تفسخ الشركة قبل ميعاد انتهائها فى حالة إجماع الشركاء  على ذلك أو إذا تجاوزت الخسائر 50 % من راس المال ما لم يتفق الشركاء على استمرارها رغم ذلك .

"البند الثانى عشـــــر "

تصفيه الشركة وقسمتها:
 فى حالة إنهاء عقد الشركة لاى سبب من الأسباب يقوم الشركاء بتصفيتها بالطريقة التى يتفقون عليها وفى حالة عدم الاتفاق تكون تصفيتها بمعرفة مصف تختاره الاغلبيه فإذا لم توفق الأغلبية إلى اختيار مصف يعين بمعرفة المحكمة المختصة على أن يكون توزيع صافى الناتج من التصفية على الشركاء بنسب حصصهم فى رأس  المـال . 

" البنــــد الثالث عشـــر "

النـزاع بين الشركـــــاء :
  كل نزاع ينشأ بين الشركاء أو بينهم وبين ورثة أحدهم أو ممثليه خاص بأي شرط من شروط هذا العقد يكون الفصل فيه ....................دون غيرها .
" البنــــد الرابع عشـــر "

تسجيل الشركة والاشهار عنها :
على مدير الشركة أن يقوم بتسجيل هذا العقد والاشهار عنه بالطرق القانونيه وذلك بمصروفات على عاتق الشركـة .

" البنــــد الخامس عشـــر "

نسـخ العقـــــد :
 تحرر هذا العقد من 4 نسخ بيد كل شريك نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم وتحفظ النسخة الأصلية بمقر الشركة أما النسخة الباقية فتودع بمكتب السجل التجارى الموجود فى دائرته مركز الشركة .


 الطـرف الأول ( شريك متضامن )	
 الطـرف الثانـى ( شريك متضامن)    
 الطرف الثالث ( شريك متضامن )[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="2 60"]شركة التضامن يتضح من اسمها ان جميع الشركاء بها متضامين 
وذلك يعنى انهم محملين بكل ما على الشركة من حقوق والتزمات.

ويتخذ اسم شركة التضامن من أسماء الشركاء المتضامين  واذا 
كانوا اكثر من شخص ياخذ اسم شخص منهم (من له حق الادارة 
والتوقيع )ويكتب شركة السيد /.......... وشركائه .[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="9 80"]
أنه في يوم         الموافق    /   /      تحرر هذا العقد بين كل من :-

أولا:- شركة  / ......... – شركة ......– و مقرها ......... سجل تجارى رقم :-.......و يمثلها فى هذا العقد الاستاذ / ............. بصفته ...............
                                                                                      ((طرف أول ))
ثانيا: السيد /  .........-  ويحـــــــمل بـــــــطاقة  رقم قومى :-....  بتاريخ  :-  ...
 محل الإقامة :  ..............                   
                                                                                     (( طرف ثان ))

 بعد أن أقرا الطرفان بأهليتهما للتعاقد و التصرف قانونا اتفقا على أن يعمل الطرف الثانى لدى الطرف الأول بالشروط الاتية : -

(البند الأول)

 يعمل الطرف الثانى لدى الطرف الأول و تحت إشرافه بوظيفة ( ......  ) بالشركة .

(البند الثانى) 

  مدة هذا العقد سنة ميلادية واحدة تبدأ من   /  / 2009 و تنتهى فى /  /  200   ويتجدد تلقائيا لمدة أخري مماثلة إذا لم يخطر الطرف الأول الطرف الثانى قبل انتهاء المدة الجاريـــــة بشهر علي الأقل برغبته في عدم تجديد العقد ، وذلك بمقتضى خطاب مسجل يوجه الي الطرف الثانى  في محلة المختار المبين بصدر هذا العقد .

(البند الثالث )  

 تعتبر فترة الثلاث شهور الأولى  ( تاريخ التحاق الطرف الثانى بالعمل ) كفترة اختبار و يحق للطرف الأول أثنائها أن ينهى هذا العقد بإرادته المنفردة و ليس للطرف الثانى حق الرجوع عليه فى هذا العقد بإرادته المنفردة بسب إنهاء هذا العقد .

(البند الرابع )  

 يقر الطرف الثانى بأنه على دراية تامة بطبيعة عمله و على علم تام بمخاطر العمل و طرق الوقاية من هذه المخاطر كما يقر بإطلاعه على لائحة النظام الاساسى للعمل بالشركة و لائحة الجزاءات و قبوله لما جاء يهما و أنهما يعتبران جزءا متمما لهذا العقد كما يقر بقبوله كافة القرارات الصادرة عن الطرف الأول بشان تنظيم و تحسين أداء العمل بالشركة .

(البند الخامس )

 يتقاضى الطرف الثاني راتبا  شهريا وقدره  ..... جنيه مصرى  ( فقط وقدره ...  جنيه مصرى) طبقا للثابت بكشف المرتبات الموقع من الطرف الثانى و يدفع الراتب  في نهاية كل شهر ميلادي . كما لا يحق للطرف الثانى مطالبة الطرف الأول بايه التزامات مالية أخرى خلال سريان مدة العقد أو بعد انتهاءه.

(البند السادس )

 يتعهد الطرف الثاني بأن يؤدي العمل المنوط به بنفسه بدقه وأمانه وأن يخصص وقت العمل الرسمي لأداء الواجبات المسندة إليه ، وان يحافظ علي مواعيد العمل ويتبع النظم واللوائح والقواعد المنظمة لسير العمل ، كما يلتزم بأن ينفذ ما يصدر إليه من أوامر الرؤساء وتعليماتهم ، وأن يتعاون مع زملائه في أداء الواجبات العاجلة اللازمة لتأمين سير العمل وانتظامه ،والايفشي أمر من الأمور التي يطلع عليها بحكم عمله وبمناسبته.

(البند السابع )

  محظور على الطرف الثانى أن يباشر عملا و لو بطريقة غير مباشرة أثناء سريان هذا العقد مع اى شخص أو جهة كانت حتي في غير ساعات عمله لدي الطرف الأول أو أن يمارس أو يشتــرك فى اى مشروع منافس للطرف الأول  . و إذا حدث ذلك يعتبر هذا العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة إلى إنذار أوتنبيه و لا يحق للطرف الثانى فى هذه الحالة مطالبة الطرف الأول بايه حقوق أو تعويضات عن فسخ هذا العقد و ذلك لكونه المتسبب و المسئول عن هذا الفسخ كما يحق للطرف الأول الرجوع على الطرف الثانى بالتعويض  فى حاله قيامه بعمل من شانه الإضرار بمصلحة الطرف الأول .

(البند الثامن )

 يحق للطرف الأول نقل الطرف الثانى إلى اى وظيفة أو مهنة أخرى بذات الشركة أو باى فرع من فروع الشركة أو إلى ايه جهة من الجهات التي يباشر فيها الطرف الأول نشاطه داخل الجمهورية  إذا اقتضت حاجة العمل ذلك و يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتنفيذ أوامر الطرف الأول فى هذا الصدد دون اعتراض وفى حالة عدم تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة إليه  يحق للطرف الأول إنهاء هذا العقد. 

(البند التاسع)

 فى حالة ترك الطرف الثانى العمل أو انقطاعه عنه نهائيا فبل انتهاء مدة العقد يطبق عليه الجزاءات التى ينص عليها فانون العمل المصرى .

(البند العاشر)

 يقر الطرف الثانى بصحة المستندات و مسوغات التعيين المقدمة منه و يعتبر مسئولا عنها مسؤولية شخصية .

(البند الحادى عشر)

  يقر الطرف الثاني أنه اتخذ العنوان المبين بصدر هذا العقد محلا مختارا له في كل ما يتصل بتنفيذ أو انتهاء هذا العقد وان كل إعلان أو إخطار يرسل إليه فيه يكون سليما ونافذ المفعول ، ما لم يخطر الطرف الأول كتابة بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول باستبدال العنوان الوارد بهذا العقد بعنوان جديد وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ التغيير.  

(البند الثانى عشر) 

 يخضع هذا العقد لأحكام القانون رقم ( 137 ) لسنه  1981باصدار قانون العمل  و القانون رقم ( 79 ) لسنة 1977 بإصدار قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية و كافة القوانين و القرارات المعدلة له و المعمول بها فى جمهورية مصر العربية .

(البند الثالث عشر) 

   تختص محكمة .............دون غيرها بنظر اى نزاع ينشأ عن هذا العقد .

 (البند الرابع عشر )

   تحرر هذا العقد من ثلاث نسخ بيد كل طرف نسخة  للعمل بموجبها .



الطرف الأول بصفته                                                

 الطرف الثانى[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

> سلمت يداكِ على مجهودك الوفير في القاعة 
> 
> ولقد ذكرتيني بأيام جميلة عندما كنت محاسباً
> 
> خالص تحياتي العطرية


*الاستاذ / ايمن خطاب 
شكرا على مرورك الكريم*

----------


## سابرينا

> اهلا بك سابرينا و بموضوعك الجميل هي ليست فكرتي و لكنه مجهود رائع منك
> بارك الله لنا فيك و في علمك و عملك
> دمت بكل خير


*استاذى العزيز / ابن طيبة 
اهلا ومرحبا بك فتواجدك هو الأجمل 
وياليتنى استطيع ان كون مجتهدة مثلك استاذى 
مع اجمل تحياتى سابرينا*

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="15 70"]عقـد توريـد عـمالـة

أنه فى يوم  الأثنين  الموافق    1   /   7   /  2002    تم الاتفاق والتراضى بين كل من:-

ـــ طرف أول/ شركة ............... خاضعة لأحكام القانون رقم .... لسنة
و مقـرها 
المقيدة تحت رقم : ..... بتاريخ :   /   /200
ويمثلها قانوناً السيد/..............( بصفته مدير الشركة  )

ـــ طـرف ثـان  / شركة ................. خاضعة لأحكام القانون رقم ... لسنة 
 ومقـرها  
المقيدة تحت رقم : ..... بتاريخ :   /   /200
ويمثلها قانوناَ الأستاذ ..............( بصفته مدير الشركة  )

تمهيـــــد

لما كان الطرف الأول من أهدافه دعم الحرف و التنمية البشرية لإيجاد فرص عمل للشباب وتقليص نسبة البطالة ولما كان الطرف الثاني هو شركة ........... ونشاطه يحتاج إلى عمالة مؤقتة في مواقع عمل متعددة فقد تلاقت إرادة الطرفان على ما يلي :-

بنـد 1 :- يعتبر التمهيد السابق جزء لا يتجزأ من العقد .

بنـد 2 :- يقوم الطرف الأول بتوفيـر العمالـة المؤقتـة اللازمـة لنشـاط الطـرف الثانى  بالمـواصفات والمؤهـلات المطلـوبة طـبقاً للتصـنيف التـالي:- 
1.	
2.                      
3 .
 كل حسـب المـؤهل و الخـبرة المطلوبـة مـن الطـرف الثاني .

بنـد 3 :- يوفر الطرف الثانى وسائل نقل العمالة المؤقتـة التى يوفرها الطرف الأول من أماكن تجمعات يحددها الطرف الثانى إلى أماكن العمل المطلوب.

بنـد 4 :- يتعهد الطرف الثانى بتوفير المعدات والأدوات والخامات اللازمـة لاداء الأعمال المسندة للعمالة المؤقتة.

بنـد 5:- يكـون الطـرف الأول مسئـول مسئوليـة كاملـة عن العمالـة أمام  كافة الجهات حتى إنهاء كل عملية على حده.

بنـد 6:- يتـم تحـديد فئـات الأجـر للعمالـة المؤقتة المطلوبـة وفقـاَ لبيـان مرفـق يوقـع من الطرفين كل 6 شهور كحد أقصى يتم تحديد فئة أجر كل عامل و مدة عملة خلال الفترة المشار إليها على أن يقوم العامل بتقديم البطاقـة الشخصيـة  الخاصة به و يتم استلام مستحقاته من الطرف الأول  بعد حصوله علي قيمتها بموجب كشف يقدم كل شهر من  الطرف الاول للطرف الثانى.

بنـد 7:-  يلتزم الطـرف الأول بتقديم كشوف شهرية للطـرف الثاني وبعد مراجعتها من الطرف الثانى والتي  تشمل أسماء العاملـين بكل موقع وعدد أيام العمل وفئة الأجر والقيمـة  المستحقـة وتعتمد هذه الكشوف من ممثل الطرف الثانى و التى يقوم الطرف الأول بدوره  بتسليم تلك الاجور بمعرفته للعاملين بموجب الكشف الوارد من الطرف الثاني كل شهر .

بنـد 8:-  يلتزم الطـرف الثاني بسـداد قيمة الكشوف المذكورة فى بند رقم  (7) لممثل الطرف الأول فى خلال ثلاثة أيام من تقديمها له.

بنـد 9:-   للطرف الثاني الحق فى استبدال أحد أفراد العمالـة المؤقتـة ودون إبداء أسباب. 

بنـد10:-  فى حالة إخلال الطرف الأول بالتزاماته يحق للطرف الثانى إحضار عمالة دون الرجوع  للطرف الأول

بنـد11:- مدة هذا العقد ......  من تاريخ توقيعه في .............حتى ..............ويجدد لمدد أخرى ما لم يخطر أحد الطرفين الطرف الآخر برغبته فى إنهاء العقد قبل انتهائه  بثلاثة اشهر على الأقل.

بنـد12:- حـرر هذا العقـد من نسختين بيـد كل طـرف نسخـة للعمل بموجبـة.

بنـد13:- فى حالـة الخـلاف لا قـدر الله يختـص فى ذلك محكمـة ............

بنـد 14:-يعتبر عنوان كل طرف فى هذا العقد هو محله المختار والذي تتم المراسلات القانونية عليه.


طـرف أول 

طـرف ثاني                        [/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="9 70"]عقـد بيـــــع وتـــنــــــــــــــــازل

إنه فى يوم            الموافق  /    /   
  حرر هذا العقد بين كل من : -                                                                       
 اولا :-. الـســيد /...... – الجـــنسية –....-  تاريخ الميلاد :- ....-  بطاقة رقم قومى: ...-والمقـيم فى     
				                               " طرف اول متنازل "

ثانيا   :- الـســيد  / .....  – الجـــنسية - ...  - تاريخ الميلاد:-....-  بطاقة رقم قومى:...  والمقـيم فى           . 
                                                                        " طرف ثان متنازل اليه " 


تمهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


يمتلك الطرف الأول .... حصة (فقط ..... حصة ) فى شـركة ..... (ذات مسئولية محدودة )  خاضـعة لأحكام قانون الشركات المساهمة  رقم 159 لسنة 1981والتى تأسست بموجب محضر تصديق رقم ....     لسـنة....والمقـيدة بالسجل التجارى تحت رقم ...    بتاريخ   /   /     وغرض الشركة  ...... وحدد راس مال الشركة بمبلغ ...  جنيه (....لاغير) موزعا على عدد ... حصة  قيمة كل منها ... جنيه مصرى لاغير ومقر الشركة  ....

وقد ابدى الطرف الاول من هذا العقد عن تنازله عن عدد ... حصص  (فقط  ....  حصة  ) من الحصص المملوكة له وقام بإخطار الشركة وفقا لعقد الشركة .

وقد رغب الطرف الثاني فى شراء الحصص من الطرف الأول الذي قبل ذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع الآتيــة :-

((البنـد الأول ))

يعتبر هذا التمهيد جزء لا يتجزأ من هذا العقد يفسر ما قد يغمض من بنوده ويوضح النية المشتركة لاطرافـه .
((البنـد الثانـى))

باع وأسقط وتنازل بكافة الضمانات الفعلية والقانونية الطرف الأول إلى الطرف الثاني ما هو عدد ...حصة  (فقط  ... حصة  ) من االحصص المملوكة له شركة ....( ش.ذ . م . م )خاضعة للقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 .

((البنـد الثالث ))

تم هذا البيع بثمن اجمالى... جنيه " فقط وقدره 000جنيه مصرى "  دفعت بالكامل ليد الطرف الاول من الطرف الثاني عند التوقيع على هذا العقـد .

((البنـد الرابع ))

يقر الطرف الأول بانتقال ملكية الحصص المبيعة موضوع هذا العقد لمـلكية الطرف الثانى كما يقر بخلوها من أية حقوق قبل الغير .وفى حال ظهور أي التزام لهذه الحصص أمام أي جهة أو أشخاص قبل تاريخ التوقيع على هذا العقد فإنه يقر بمسئوليته عن هذه الالتزامات مسئولية كاملة خاصة ما ينشأ أمـام مصلحة الضرائب والهيئة العامة للتأمينات أو أي جهات أخرى . 

((البنـد الخامس)) 

يقر الطرف الثانى ( المتنازل إليه ) بالتزامه وخضوعه لنفقـة ما لهذه الحصص من حقوق والتزامات قبل الشركة أو الغير اعتبارا من تاريخ التوقيع على هذا العقد وأن هذه الحصص أصبحت فى ملكيته اعتبارا من هذا التاريخ .  

((البنـد السادس ))

تلتزم ادارة شركة ......( ش .ذ. م . م ) باستصدار قائمة شركاء معتمدة لهذه التنازلات من الهيئة العامة للاستثمار ( قطاع شركات الأموال ) وابلاغها لكلا الطرفين وكذا تسجيلها بالدفتر القانونى المعد لذلك .

((البند السابع))

حرر هذا العقد من عدد 3 نسخ بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم والنسخة  تحفظ بمقر الشـركة.

طــرف أول متنازل
الاسم : 					      
التوقيع : 


 طــرف ثان متنازل إليه  
الاسم : 					      
التوقيع : 					     


مدير الشركة[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="2 60"]((عقد بيع وتنازل عرفى ))

ــ عرفى لانه لايتم التصديق عليه من الشهر العقارى 
والذى يحدد اذا كان عرفى او رسمى هو
 النظام الاساسى فى عقد الشركة المادة (9 )

ــ ويتم تحديد الثمن طبقا لمقدار قيمة الحصة التى يكون 
الحد الادنى لها 100 جنيه وفقا لقانون 159 لسنة 1981
فيتم ضرب عدد الحصص x قيمة الحصة = الثمن 
وهذه القيمة للثمن قيمة دفترية قد يكون الثمن السوقىاعلى او اقل من
الثمن الدفترى لكن يكتب القيمة الدفترية للحصة فى عقد البيع والتنازل 

ــ يجب على الشركة ان تقوم بعمل قائمة شركاء على اخر وضع للشركة بعد عملية التنازل 
توقع من مراقب الحسابات ومدير الشركة وتعتمد من الهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة [/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="4 60"]
قائمة الشركاء لشركة
بتاريخ   ............
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اسم الشـــريك ــــــــ الجنسيةـــــــــ عدد الحصص ـــــــ قيمةالحصةـــــــــ القيمة جم ــــ نسبةالمشاركة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1_
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
2_
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الاجمالى 	  .................................................     %100
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مراقب الحسابات                                                                   

 مديـر الشركة[/frame]

*اعتذر على التنسيق فالقائمة تدرج فى جدول ولم استطع رفعها فالتعذرونى* 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## القواس

_موضوع ممتاذ
و جميل و تنسيق رائع
لكن أجو التطرق الى الشروط الجزائيه في العقود
و الفرق بين الفاسخ الضمني و الفاسخ الصريح
شكرا لكي عل المجهود الرائع
السلام عليكم_

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مجهود رائع سبرينا
وتوثيق يسير يمكن الرجوع اليه حالة احتياجنا لاي من تلك النماذج

اشكر جهدك الرائع .. وفكرتك الجميلة

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="15 70"]
عقـد فسخ شركة تضامن 

أنه فى يوم         الموافق  /    / 2009

تحرر فى تاريخه بين كل من :
أولا : السيد /...........-  الجنسية  مصري - الديانة  ....  - بطاقة رقم قومى ....  بتاريخ........– المقيم بالعنوان  :- ............ 
                                                                   "طرف أول / شريك متضامن"

ثانيا : السيد / ........- الجنسية مصري  -  الديانة  .....  -  بطاقة رقم قومى .... بتاريخ ....... – المقيمة بالعنوان – ............
                                                                   "طرف ثان / شريك  متضامن"

وبعد أن أقر الطرفان  بأهليتهما للتصرف والتعاقد اتفقا فيما بينهما علىالاتى : - 

البند الأول 

 بموجب عقد تحرر بتاريخ ......تكونت شركة تضامن بعقد عرفى غير مسجل و غير مشهر عنه و مصدق على توقيعاته برقم ....توثيق ..........بين  الطرف الأول و الطرف الثانى باسم شركة / ..............   وسمتها التجارية  "....."  براس مال ..... جنيه موزع بينهما ب.....ومركزهاالرئيسى ............وحق الإدارة والتوقيع .............

البند الثانى

يعتبر التمهيد السابق جزء لا يتجزأ من العقد .

البند الثالث  

اتفق الطرفان على فسخ الشركة و تصفيتها اعتبارا من .............قبل حلول اجلها و يقر الشركاء بانهما أتموا تصفية الشركة تصفية نهائية و تسلم كلا منهما نصيبه فى صافى ما نتج من التصفية حسب ما هو ثابت من الميزانية الختامية و الموقع عليها منهما .

البند الرابع

 كنتيجة لهذه التصفية يعطى الشركاء مخالصة تامة و نهائية للاخرين و لا يحق لهم مطالبتهم أو الرجوع عليهم باى شئ كان بخصوص هذه الشركة.

البند الخامس

تسلم دفاتر الشركة و مستنداتها إلى السيد / ............لحفظها لديه مع التزامه بتقديم مايلزم منها كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك .

البند السادس

يتحمل الطرفان بالتساوى كافة  الديون المستحقة على الشركة حتى لو ظهرت تلك الديون  بعد تمام التصفية سواء لمصلحة الضرائب أو غيرها .

البند السابع

وكل المتعاقدين الأستاذ/ ...........فى اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للتاشير بما تقدم بالسجلات الخاصة بذلك بمصاريف على عاتق التصفية.

البند الثامن

 تحرر هذا العقد من 4 نسخ بيد كل شريك نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم وتحفظ النسخة الأصلية بمقر الشركة أما النسخة الباقية فتودع بمكتب السجل التجارى الموجود فى دائرته مركز الشركة .


   الطـرف الأول ( شريك متضامن )   

   الطـرف الثانـى ( شريك متضامن ) [/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="2 60"]ـــ عقد الفسخ من شأنه حل الشركة وتصفيتها قبل انتهاء مدة الشركة .

ـــ البند الاول يعتبر تمهيد عن الشركة ولمحة لاهم معالم الشركة والتعديلات التى حدثت بها .




> ـــ تكونت شركة تضامن بعقد عرفى غير مسجل و غير مشهر عنه و مصدق على توقيعاته برقم ....توثيق


يوجد بعض العقود الذى يكون توثيقها فى الشهر العقارى وهى عقود عرفية لا يتم تسجيلها فى المحكمة ولا يتم عمل نشر لها 




> البند السابع
> وكل المتعاقدين الأستاذ/ ...........فى اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للتاشير بما تقدم بالسجلات الخاصة بذلك بمصاريف على عاتق التصفية.


هذا البند لا يغنى عن وجود توكيل ينص به على الفسخ والتخارج بصيغة صريحة فى حالة وجود وكيل [/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="10 70"]((عقد بيع إبتـدائـى)) 

إنــه في يـوم ..........الموافق .........

تحرر في تاريخه بين كلا من :-
أولا   :-  السيـد / ..........– مصري الجنسية –  الديانة........... وغير خاضع لأحكام الحراسة أو  قانون الكسب غير المشروع – ومقيم .............ويحمل بطاقة رقم قومى.... بتـاريـخ .............

                                                    	( طرف أول / بائـع )

ثانيـا  :-   السيد / ........–مصرى الجنسية   – الديانة ..........وغير خاضع لأحكام الحراسة أو قانون الكسب غير المشروع ومقيم .......... ويحمل بطاقة شخصية رقم قومى .... بتاريخ ...........

                                                               ( طرف ثانى  / مشترى )

وبعد أن أقر الطرفان بأهليتهما الكاملة للتصرف والتعاقد إتفقا فيما بينهما على مايلى :-

"تمهيــد "

حيث يمتلك الطرف الأول كامل مباني الشقة الكائنــة برقم ....بالدور ...بشارع ...بمنطقة......اوالمكـونة من عدد ...غرفة وعدد... صالة استقبال ومطبخ وحمام كاملة التشطيب وتبلغ مساحتها .... … وحيث أن الطرف الثاني قد أبدى رغبته في شراء هذه الشقة وما يخصها من حصة شائعة في الأرض المقام علي العقار الكائن به الشقة موضوع التعامل … وحيث أن هذه الرغبة قد لاقت قبولا لدى الطرفين .. لذا فقد اتفق الطرفان على مايلى :- 

"البند الأول "

يعتبر التمهيد السابق جزء لا يتجزأ من هذا العقد ومكملا ومتمما لبنوده .

" البند الثاني "

باع وأسقط وتنازل بكافة الضمانات الفعلية والقانونية الطرف الأول إلى الطرف الثاني القابل لذلك ما هو الشقة الكائنة برقم ..بالدور ....بالعقار المقام على .....بشارع .... بالمنطقة ....  بمدينة .....والمحدودة بالحدود الأربعة الآتية :-
-الحـد البحـرى :-
- الحـد القبلــى :-
-الحـد الشرقـى  :- 
-الحـد الغربــى :-
والشقة موضوع التعامل مكونة من عدد ... غرفة ، وعدد .. صالة استقبال ومطبخ وحمام كاملة التشطيبات وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي .....تقريبا .

" البنـد الثالث "

تم هذا البيع نظير ثمن إجمالي وقدره...........جنيه مصري  ( فقط وقدره .... جنيها مصريا لاغير ) سدد منه الطرف الثانى حال التوقيع على هذا العقد مبلغ وقدره .. جنـيه  (فقط ....جنيه مصري لاغير ) ويعتبر توقيع الطرف الأول على هذا العقد بمثابة إقرار منه باستلامه هذه المبلغ ،  أما الباقي وقدره ...جنيه ( فقط ........جنيها مصريا لاغير ) فيسدد على النحو التالي :-
 أ– مبلغ ......جنيه  ( فقط  ........... جنيــــه مصري لاغير ) ويستحق السداد في .......
ب – مبلغ ... جنيه   ( فقط ......... جنيــــه مصري لاغير ) ويستحق السداد فى ...........

" البنـد الرابــع "

من المتفق عليه بين الطرفين أن هذا البيع يشمل فضلا عن كامل مباني الشقة موضوع التعامـــل  ما يخصها من حصة شائعة في الاض المقام عليها العقار بما يعادل .......... وللطرف الثاني كذلك الحق فى الانتفاع بالأجزاء المشتركة كالمداخل والأفنية والسلم وخلافه وذلك على النحو المعروف قانونا فى هذا الشأن .

" البند الخامس "

 يلتزم الطرف الاول بتسليم الطرف الثانى الشقة موضوع هذا العقد فى موعد غايته .......وفى حالة اخلاله بهذا الالتزام تسرى فى حقه الأحكام الواردة فى البند التاسع من هذا العقد .

" البند السادس "

يقر الطرف الاول بأن الشقة المباعة مملوكة له ملكية خالصة وأنه لم يسبق له التصرف فيها بأى من أنواع التصرفات وذلك تحت مسئوليته المطلقة .

" البند السابع "

آلت ملكية الشقة موضوع التعامل الى الطرف الاول بالشراء من السيد / ...... بموجب عقد البيع الابتدائي المؤرخ ........ وقد آلت الملكية لهذا الأخير بالشراء من السيد  /...... بموجب عقد الاتفاق المؤرخ ....

" البند الثامن "

يقر الطرف الثانى بأنه عاين الشقة المباعة المعاينة التامة النافية للجهالة شرعا وقانونا وأنها حازت رضاه التام ولا يحق له أن يدفع بالجهالة لأي سبب من الأسباب .

" البند التاسع"

يلتزم الطرف الثانى بسداد الأقساط المشار إليها فى البند الثالث بهذا العقد فى مواعيد استحقاقها ودون اى تأخير والإ اعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة إلى أي تنبيه أو أى إجراء قانونى أخر ، وعلى الطرف الاول فى هذه الحالة ان يرد له كافة المبالغ المسددة من حساب ثمن الشقة المباعة مخصوما منها 
 مبلغ وقدره 0000 جنيه " ... جنيه مصرى لاغير " يستحق للطرف الأول كتعويض . ويستحق هذا المبلغ فورا و غير خاضع لرقابة القضاء .فضلا عن التزام الطرف الثانى بتسليم الشقة موضوع التعامل الى الطرف الاول دون حاجة الى صدور حكم من القضاء بذلك والإأعتبرت يده على الشقة يد غاصبة لاسند لها من القانون ..أما فى حالة إخلال الطرف الأول بإلتزامه بتسليم الطرف الثانى الشقة المباعة فى الموعد المتفق عليه فى البند الخامس من هذا العقد "..... " فإن العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون أى حاجة الى تنبيه أو  آي إجراء قانونى آخر مع التزام الطرف الاول بأن يرد الى الطرف الثانى كافة المبالغ المسددة له من حساب ثمن الشقــة المبـاعة مع التزامه بأن يؤدى للطرف الثانى وعلى سبيل التعويض مبلغ وقدره....جنيه" فقط ............جنيه مصرى لاغير " ويستحق هذا المبلغ فورا ودون حاجة الى اى تنبيه أو اجراء ولا يخضع لرقابة القضاء .

" البند العاشر "

يلتزم الطرف الأول بتسليم الطرف الثاني كافة المستندات الدالة على الملكية وكذلك الحضور إلى مأموريات ومكاتب الشهر العقارى للتوقيع على العقد النهائى متى طلب منه ذلك . كما يلتزم بأن يصدر لصالح الطرف الثانى توكيلا خاصا رسميا غير قابل للإلغاء يبيح له البيع والشراء لنفسه او للغير والتعامل مع كافة الجهات الحكومية من كهرباء ، تليفونات وخلافه بشأن الشقة موضوع التعامل .

" البند الحادى عشر "

يقر الطرفان بأن كل منهما قد اتخذ من العنوان الموضح قرينه موطنا مختارا له توجه فيه كافة الاعلانات والأوراق المتعلقة بهذا العقد وتكون منتجة لكافة أثارها القانونية ما لم يخطر الطــرف الذى قام بتغيير عنوانه الطرف الآخر كتابة بتغييره وذلك بخطاب موصى عليه . 

" البند الثانى عشر "

فى حالة نشوء اى نزاع    – لا قدر الله –  بشأن تطبيق أو تفسير اى بند من بنود هذا العقد يكون الفصل فيه لمحكمة ...........دون غيرها .

" البند الثالث عشر "

تحرر هذا العقد من نسختين بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم .


( الطرف الاول / البائع )	

الاسم : 						
التوقيع : 						

( الطرف الثانى / المشترى )
الاسم : 						
التوقيع :



(الشهود )

الشاهد الاول 			      	
  الاسم :					          
 التوقيع :	

الشاهد الثانى 

الاسم :					          
التوقيع :										[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="15 80"]
"عقد تكوين إتحاد ملاك "

أنه فى يوم                       الموافق                                    سنة 2009
                       بين كلاً من السادة :
 1 –السيد / ............. والمقيم
2 – السيد / .............  والمقيم
3  –السيد / ............... والمقيم                                                                
4 – السيد /   ............... والمقيم
 5 – السيد /.................... والمقيم
 قرر جميع أعضاء الآتحاد المذكورين تكوين أتحاد ملاك لآقامة مشروع( عمارة سكنية) على الارض الفضاء رقم ....  بشارع ......والمسجلة برقم ........... بمنطقة ..... قسم...... ومحافظة .....0                                                         
" البند الأول"
((غرض الآتحاد )) 

كون السادة الاعضاء الموقعين على هذا اتحاد ملاك فيما بينهم يخضع لاحكام المواد 765 وما بعدها من القانون المدنى والمادة 73 وما بعدها من قانون إيجار وبيع الاماكن رقم 49 لسنة 1977  المعدل بالقانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 والقرار الوزارى رقم 109 لسنة 1979 بغرض شراء ارض تصلح لاقامة مبانى عمارة سكنية وإنشاء وبناء تلك العمارة وتوزيع وحداتها المختلفةعلى اعضاء الاتحاد المذكورين والمنضمين اليه مستقبلاً او من يحل محل اىعضو من الاعضاء يرى التنازل عن كل من بعض حصته فى ارض ومبانى للعمارة المذكورة كلاً حسب حصتة فى الملكية وذلك وفقاً للشروط والاوضاع التى سيأتى ذكرها فيما بعد 0 


 "البند الثاني" 
((مقر الاتحاد ))

مكتب ............الكائن مقره ........ بمحافظة  .........( موقع العمارة التي يقيمها الأتحاد )

البند الثالث

مدة الأتحاد غير محددة و تبدا من تاريخ قيدة بالوحدة المختصة وفقا لأحكام القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1997 و المعدل بالقانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 والقرار الوزارى رقم 109 لسنة 1979 

البند الرابع 
((أوضاع الملكية ))

1-يمتلك العضو الملكية مفرزة للشقة أو الشقق الخاصة به وهى تشمل ما اعد لاستعماله وحدة وبصفة خاصة ما يوجد داخل الشقة من حواجز فاصلة بين الحجرات وادوات وأنابيب المياله والكهرباء الداخلية وما يكون بالأرضية والجدران والاسقف وكذلك النوافذ والشرفات .
2-يمتلك العضو الملكية المشتركة للأجزاءالمشتركة بينه وبين غيرة من الملاك الحواجز الفاصله بين وحدتين من حوائط وأسقف وغيرها 0
3-يمتلك العضو على الشيوع بنسبه نصيب الوحدة المملوكة له الاجزاء المشتركة مع باقى ملاك المبنى من البناء وملحاقته المعدة للانتفاع المشترك بين جميع الملاك وبوجه خاص الارض والاساسات والمداخل والسلالم والممرات والاسطح والمرافق وكل أنواع الانابيب إلا ما كان منها داخل الشقة وخزانات المياه……..0


البند الخامس 
((مكونات العقار وملكية الاجزاء المفرزه ))

 يتكون العقار من عدد ........ طبقه تحتوى على عدد .........شقق وبيانات ملكيتا كألاتى : - 
1 – الطابق الاول :      الشقة رقم ............ مملوكه ل  ..........
                           الشقة رقم   ...........مملوكه ل  ............
2 – الطابق الثاني:- ……………..-……………………
3 – -------:-……………….-………………….
4 – -------:-……………… - …………………
5 – -------:-     …………  - …………………


البند السادس
((اكتساب العضوية ))

يصبح عضوا في الاتحاد كل من يمتلك وحدة من وحداته أو اكثر من وحدة في تاريخ لاحق علي قيد الاتحاد و تبدأ العضوية من تاريخ التمليك .

البند السابع 
((زوال العضوية )) 

تزول عضوية الاتحاد بانتقال ملكية عضو الاتحاد لنصيبه في العقار إلي الغير بحيث يصبح غيره مالك لأي شقه او طبقه فيه بالنسبة لبائع العقار بالتقسيط بسداد كامل أقساط الثمن 

البند الثامن 
((الأخطار بالتعديلات في العضوية )) 

تخطر الوحدة المحلية المختصة بكل تعديل في عضوية الاتحاد أو في ملكية  الأعضاء أو في ممثلي ملاك  الطبقة  أو الشقة خلال أسبوع  من تاريخ وقوعه 

البند التاسع 
((إدارة الاتحاد))

 يتولي أدارة الاتحاد :- 
1- الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد .
2- مجلس أدارة الاتحاد   . 
3-مأمور الاتحاد . 

 البند العاشر 
((تشكيل الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد و الدعوة  للانعقاد  ))

 تتكون الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد من جميع أعضائه و يحضر مأمور الاتحاد جلسات الجمعية العمومية ولو كان من غير أعضاء الاتحاد و في هذه الحالة يكون له حق المناقشة و الاقتراع  دون التصويب و تدعي الجمعية العمومية للانعقاد بناء علي طلب مأمور الاتحاد أو بناء علي طلب عدد من الأعضاء يمتلكون 20% علي الأقل من وحدات العقار أو بناء علي طلب الوحدة المحلية  المختصة .  
و يجب أن تسلم الدعوة لأعضاء الاتحاد أو من يمثلونهم قانونا باليد مع توقيعهم بما يفيد التسلم و ذلك قبل موعد الانعقاد بأسبوع علي الأقل و يعلن عنها بمدخل العقار و يحدد في الدعوة جدول الأعمال  و مكان الانعقاد و موعده .
ولعضو الاتحاد أن يحضر الجمعية العمومية بنفسه أو ينيب عضو أخر بتوكيل عرفي مكتوب ولا يجوز للعضو أن ينوب عن أكثر من عضو واحد  علي أنه يجوز لممثل ملاك أو الشقة  أو لممثل بائعي العقار بالتقسيط  أن ينيب عنه أحد شركائه في الشقة الواحدة أو العقار نصاب الاجتماع .
فيما عدا الحالات التى صدر فيها نص خاص في القانون أو في هذا النظام لايكون انعقاد الجمعية العمومية صحيحاً إلا بحضور مالكى 60% على الاقل من الانصبة فى العقار فإذا لم يتوافر هذا النصاب فى الاجتماع أنعقدت الجمعية العمومية بناء على دعوة ثانية خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية ويعتبر اجتماعها الثانى صحيحا اياً كان عدد الاعضاء الحاضرين واياً كانت ملكيتهم 0
وتصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية من أغلبية اصوات الحاضرين محسوبة على اساس قيمة الانصباء 0
ويعد مأمور الاتحاد محاضر جلسات الجمعية العمومية يدون فيها زمان ومكان اللانعقاد وعدد الاعضاء الحاضرين واسمائهم والقرارات الصادرة وعدد الاصوات التى حازها كل قرار ويبلغ صور هذه المحاضر الى الوحدة المحلية المختصة 0
وتختص الجمعية العمومية بكل ما يتعلق بأدارة واستغلال الاجزاء المشتركة من العقار ولها على الاخص ما يأتى : -
1 – التصديق على نظام الاتحاد وتعديله كلما دعت الحاجه الى ذلك 0
2 – تعيين مامور الاتحاد وعزله 0
3 – تقرير أجر لمأمور الاتحاد وتحديد هذا الاجر فى حاله تقريرة 0
4 – الموافقه على اجراء تامين مشترك من الاخطار التى تهدد العقار 0 
5 – الموافقه على أجراء ايه اعمال او تركيبات مما يترتب عليها زياده فى قيمة العقار كله او بعضة 0 
6 – تحديد الشروط او التعويضات والالتزامات التى تفرض على الاعضاء 0 
7 – تحديد الشروط الاجرائية اللازم اتخاذها لمواجهة حالة هلاك البناء بحريق او بسبب اخر وتحديد ما يفرض على الاعضاء من التزمات جديدة 0 
8 – تحديد الاشتراكات التى يؤديها الاعضاء لمواجهة مصاريف الاتحاد 0 
9 – النظر فى الشكاوى والتظلمات التي تقدم من ذوي الشان 
10- تعيين حراس العقار و البوابين و غيرهم من العاملين به وعزلهم وتحديد أجورهم و مكافأتهم و يجوز أن يفوص و مأمور الاتحاد في هذا الاختصاص 0
11- منح قروض للاعضاء لتمكينهم من القيام بالتزاماتهم 0
12- تنظيم استخدام الأجراء المشتركة في العقار0
13- أقرار الموازنة التقديرية للاتحاد  .
14- التصديق علي الحساب الختامي للاتحاد .
15-فض المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الاعضاء و بعضهم بسبب يتعلق بملكيتهم المشتركة في العقار .
16- تصفيه الاتحاد عند انقضائه .

البند الحادي عشر
((تعيين مجلس أدارة الاتحاد و اختصاصاته ))  

يعين مجلس أدارة الاتحاد بقرار من الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد و هذا المجلس ويقوم بمساعدة مأمور الاتحاد في الأشراف و تنفيذ ما تقرره الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد .
1-متابعه تنفيذ قرارات الاتحاد مع مأمور الاتحاد .
2- مراجعة العقود و الاتفاقات التي يبرمها مأمور الاتحاد مع الغير أو مع الذين يتعاقد معهم علي توريد الادوات و العمل و اعتمادها و الموافقة عليها  .
3-تكليف السيد مأمور الاتحاد بالقيام بالاجراءات العاجلة و اللازمة لحفظ سلامة جميع أجزاء العقار.

البند الثاني عشر 
((مأمور الاتحاد ))

يعين المامور بقرار من الجمعية العمومية و يجوز ان يتضمن قرار التعيين تحديد أجرة .

البند الثالث عشر 
((أختصاصات مأمور الاتحاد ))

يكون لمأمور الاتحاد كافة السلطات و الصلاحيات لتنفيذ قرارات الاتحاد و الاشراف علي تنفيذ المشروع أشرافا كاملا وعليه قيد الاتحاد بالوحدة المحلية الواقع العقار بدائرتها . و أن أعضاء الاتحاد يخولونه من الان سلطة أبرام التعاقدات مع المهندسين و المقاولين المزمع الاتفاق معهم للاشراف و تنفيذ المشروع و استخراج تراخيص البناء بأسمه أو باسم اتحاد الملاك وله الحق في فتح حساب باسم اتحاد الملاك باحد البنوك و في إيداع وسحب أى مبالغ من هذا الحساب و له الحق في التعاقد مع الشركات و الهيئات و المصالح الحكوميه باسم اتحاد الملاك سواء لشراء المواد الخام و الادوات و مواد البناء اللازمه للمشروع أو في سداد أي مبالغ كما له الحق في محاسبة أي من العاملين في المشروع و سداد أجورهم و مكافأتهم و الوفاء بجميع مستحقاتهم باسم اتحاد الملاك .وأن أعضاء الاتحاد يفوضونه نيابة عنهم في تمثيلهم أمام القضاء سواء في الدعاوي التى ترفع منه بأسم الاتحاد ضد الغير او تلك التى ترفع ضد الاتحاد من الغير وفى أتخاذ ما يلزم لصيانة حقوق الاتحاد وحفظ جميع الاجزاء المشتركه وصيانتها وحراستها كما وان له الحق فى المطالبة بكل ما للاتحاد من حقوق قبل الغير وتنفيذ التزاماته قبل الاتحاد وفى اقتضاء ماللاتحاد من حقوق قبل الغير و تنفيذ التزاماته قبل الاتحاد و في اقتضاء ما للاتحاد من ديون و الوفاء بما عليه من التزامات .
وقد وافق اعضاء اتحادعلي تعيين السيد / ...................."مأمورا لاتحاد الملاك "

البند الرابع عشر 

تتكون الموارد المالية للاتحاد من :-

1-الاشتراكات التي يؤديها الاعضاء .
2-العائد الناتج من استغلال المشروع للاجزاء المشتركة .
3-ما تحدده الجمعية العمومية من موارد اخري .

البند الخامس عشر  
((الدفاتر))
يمسك مامور الاتحاد دفتر يسجل فيه ايرادات و مصروفات الاتحاد و يخضع هذا الدفتر  لرقابة الجمعية العمومية و الوحدة  المحلية المختصة .

البند السادس عشر     
((حقوق الاعضاء و التزاماتهم ))

لكل عضو في سبيل الانتفاع بالجزء الذي يملكه في العقار أن يستعمل الاجزاء المشتركة فيما أعدت له علي ألا يحول ذلك دون أستعمال باقى الاعضاء لحقوقهم او بلحق الضرر بهم ولايجوز احداث اى تعديل فى الاجزاء المشتركة فى العقار بغير موافقه الجمعيه العموميه للاتحاد ولوعند تجديد البناء إلا اذا كان التعديل يقوم به احد الاعضاء وعلى نفقته الخاصة 0
ويكون من شأنه ان يسهل استعمال تلك الاجزاء دون ان يلحق الضرر بالاعضاء الاخرين 0 

البند السابع عشر
((تكاليف الصيانه ))

1 – يتحمل العضو دون سواه نفقات وصيانه واصلاح الاجزاء المملوكه له ملكيه مفرزه 0 
2 – نفقات وصيانه اصلاح الاجزاء المشتركة بين عضو واخر توزع بينهما ويتحملان بها دون سواهما 0 
3 – يتحمل الاعضاء جميعاً نفقات الانتفاع المشترك وحفظ وصيانة وادارة وتجديد الاجزاء المشتركه ويتحدد نصيب العضو فى هذه النفقات بنسبه قيمة الجزء الذى يملكه فى العقار 0 



البند الثامن عشر

 تختص محاكم ........ بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات تتعلق بهذا العقد , و يعتبر عنوان كل من أطرافه المبين به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .

البند التاسع عشر
 حرر العقد من ........ نسخة لكل طرف نسخة و أودعت نسخة لدى مأمور الاتحاد

المتعاقدون :-
التوقيع:-[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="9 60"]((عقد هبة  بدون عوض))

انه فى يوم .......الموافق ........
حرر فى تاريخه ، بين كلاً من : -
أولا : السيد/ ....... الجنسية  ....... الديانة ......   محل الاقامة .........بطاقة رقم  ..                
 								 (( واهب ،طرف اول ))

ثانيا : السيد/........ الجنسية........الديانة .........   محل الاقامة..... بطاقة  رقم   :

(( واهب ،طرف ثان ))

اقرا المتعاقدين بأهليتهما للتصرف ، وطلبا منا تحرير العقد الآتى نصه :

المادة الأولى 

وهب السيد /............(( الطرف الاول  )) بموجب هذا العقد،  واسقط وتنازل بغير عوض وبدون مقابل ،  مع كافة الضمانات الفعلية والقانونية الى  السيد/......... ((الطرف الثانى ))  القابل لذلك ،  العقار الآتى :-    
رقم العقار.... الشارع ....  قسم .......... محافظة   ...(وصف العقار :-..............)


المادة الثانية

يقر الطرف الأول بأن العقار المذكور مملوك له بطريق......... بموجب .......

المادة الثالثة

يقر الطرف الأول أيضا بان العقار المذكور خالى من كافة الحقوق العينية ، ايا كان نوعها ، كالرهن والاختصاص والامتياز وحقوق الانتفاع والارتفاق ، ظاهرة أو خفية وانه ليس موقوفا ولا محكراً.

المادة الرابعة

بمجرد التوقيع على هذا العقد يصبح الطرف الثانى المالك الوحيد للعقار الموهوب ، ويقر بأنه تسلمه فعلا ،  كما عليه دفع العوائد وباقى الضرائب القانونية والمصروفات ، كل ذلك ابتداءً من اليوم ، ومن جهة أخرى يعترف الطرف الثانى أنه تسلم من الطرف الأول جميع مستندات الملكية بعد تحويلها إليه ، والمستندات الأخرى المتعلقة بهذا العقار . 

المادة الخامسة

جميع مصروفات هذا العقد وأتعابه واستيفائه التام على عاتق الطرف الأول الواهب وحده . 

المادة السادسة

قد وكل الطرف الثانى بموجب هذا السيد الأستاذ / …………… المحامى فى تسلم الصورة التنفيذية من هذا العقد وما يلزم من الصور الاخرى نيابة عنه وفى اتمام إجراءات الشهر . 

الطرف الأول	 (الواهب)					
الطـرف الثانى(الموهوب له)	
[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="9 70"]عقد بيع ســـــــــــــيارة

انه فى يوم .......... الموافق .........
تحرر هذا العقد بين كل من :- 
1- السيد / .............. - المقيم فى :-......بطاقة  رقم :-..........  صادرة فى : - ....				
 "  طرف اول بائع "

2- السيد  / .............. - المقيم فى :-......بطاقة  رقم :-  ........صادرة فى  : -.... 	   				  
"طرف ثاني مشترى "

1- موضوع العقد :-  باع الطرف الاول الى الطرف الثانى القابل لذلك سيارة ماركة   ...     رخصة تسيير رقم  ......... قسم مرور............  تنتهى فى  ...  الشكل ...   اللون  ... - نوع الموتور  ..... - عدد السلندرات  ..... رقم  الموتور  ...... - بها راديو ماركة  .......  مؤمن عليها لدى شركة  ...... رقم الوثيقة .... نوع  التأمين   .....سارية المفعول حتى ........

2- الضمان :-  يضمن البائع ان السيارة المبيعة مملوكة له ملكية خالــصة وانه يضع اليد عليها بصفة  ظاهرة وهادئة ومستمرة ولا ينازعه احد فى ملكيته لها أو وضع يده عليها وأنه ليس  مستحقا عليها رصيد ثمن ولم يقم بشأنها أى نزاع ولم يوقع عليها أى حجز تنفيذى أو  تحفظى أو أستحقاقى و أنها خالية الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية والتأمينات الاجتماعية وليست موضوع أية دعاوى تعويض عن حوادث أحدثتها ولا يوجد أى حظر ولا أية قيود تحول دون التصرف فيها .

3- المعاينة :-  يقر المشترى أنه عاين السيارة المبيعة المعاينة التامة النافية للجهالة شرعا وأنه قبل شراؤها بحالتها الراهنة بعد اختبارها دون أن يحق له الرجوع على البائع بأي شئ بسبب ذلك .

4- الثمن :-  تم هذا البيع وقبل بثمن اجمالى  وقدره  ........ جنيه مصري لاغير( فقط وقدره....جنيه مصري  ) قام المشترى بسداده الى البائع نقدا لحظة التوقيع على العقد ويقر البائع بتسلمه الثمن كاملا ويعتبر توقيعه على العقد  الحالي مخالصة تامة ونهائية . 

5- نهائية البيع :-  اليبع الحالى يعتبر بيعا باتا نهائيا لا يحق لأحد طرفيه الرجوع فيه لأى سبب من الأسباب .
6- تسلم السيارة :- يقر المشترى انه تسلم السيارة المبيعة تسلما فعليا وأنه أصبح المسئول وحده عنها وعن جميع  الحوادث والمخالفات التي تحدث بسببها اعتبارا من لحظة تحرير هذا العقد - اما تلك السابقة على البيع فيسأل عنها البائع .

7- الحراسة :- يقر كل من المتعاقدين انه لا يخضع هو ولا أحد من افراد عائلته لأحكام الحراسة .

8- المصروفات :- جميع مصروفات ورسوم هذا العقد ونقل ترخيص السيارة المبيعة ووثيقة تأمينها  يتحمل بها المشترى  وحده - ويتولى المشترى بنفسه او بواسطة وكيله اتمام الإجراءات اللازمة دون أدنى مسئولية أو  رجوع على البائع فى ذلك .

9- نسخ العقد :- تحرر هذا العقد من ثلاثة نسخ تسلم كل من المشترى والبائع نسخة منها  اما النسخة الثالثة فيتم  التصديق على توقيع البائع  عليها امام احد مكاتب التوثيق ويتسلمها المشترى لاتمام إجراءات نقل  الترخيص والتأمين بمعرفته وعلى نفقته  .

الطرف الاول " البائع " 	

الطرف الثانى " المشترى "[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس
					

موضوع ممتاذ
و جميل و تنسيق رائع
لكن أجو التطرق الى الشروط الجزائيه في العقود
و الفرق بين الفاسخ الضمني و الفاسخ الصريح
شكرا لكي عل المجهود الرائع
السلام عليكم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخى القواس 
ونحمد الله ان الموضوع نال اعجابك واعجاب الاعضاء (شكرا)

[frame="2 60"]اولا بخصوص الشرط الجزائى 

تعريفه :- هو اتفاق المتعاقدين على ترتيب تعويض اذا اخل احدهما بتنفيذ التزامه أو تأخر فى تنفيذ هذا الالتزام (فما هو الذى تريد معرفته بالضبط عن الشرط الجزائى )

ثانيا بخصوص الفسخ الصريح والفسخ الضمنى :-
ــ الفسخ الصريح (الفسخ الاتفاقى ) هو الفسخ الذى يتفق المتعاقدان عليه وينصوا عليه فى تعاقدهما فيتم الفسخ اذا توافر الشرط الذى يحدده المتعاقدان في تعدهما (مثلا فى عقد بيع وحدة سكنية يتفق المتعقدان انه فى حالة تأخر المشترى عن دفع الثمن كاملا نقدا فى المدة المتفق عليها فى العقد يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه ودون ان يترتب عليه أى أثار ملزمة للطرفين وبها يرجعان للوضع الكائن قبل التعاقد ) وهنا المتعقدان ينصان عليه لعدم اللجوء للقضاء ولا يتم تتخدل القضاء الا فى حالة واحدة وهى التأكد من تحقق شرط الفسخ من عدمه .

ــ الفسخ الضمنى ( الفسخ القضائى ) 

الفسخ الضمنى هو الفسخ الذى يتم عن طريق القضاء فى حالة تعذر احد المتعاقدين عن تنفيذ التزامه وهنا يتم التحقق من توافر شروط فسخ العقد وقد يحكم بالفسخ والتعويض معا أو ان يحكم بتنفيذ العقد .

شروط الفسخ :-
1- ان يكون التعاقد ملزما للجانبين 
2- ان يكون احد المتعاقدين قد تأخر عن تنفيذ التزامه 
3- ان يكون طالب الفسخ قد قام بتنفيذ التزامه او على الاقل مستعد لتنفيذ هذا الالتزام [/frame]


اخى القواس شكرا على مرورك ولكن للعلم يوجد مركزخاص بكل الاستشارات القانونية والتجارية والقانونية فنرجوا زيارته فى حالة وجود اى استشارة تريد معرفتها 

http://egyptsons.com/misr/thread75699.html*

----------


## سابرينا

> مجهود رائع سبرينا
> وتوثيق يسير يمكن الرجوع اليه حالة احتياجنا لاي من تلك النماذج
> 
> اشكر جهدك الرائع .. وفكرتك الجميلة
> 
> خالص وارق تحياتي،،،



*الاستاذ العزيز شاعر الرومانسية 

شكرا لمرورك الغالى الذى اضاء صفحتى 
وشكرا لإطراءك على الموضوع 
وكل اهذا من اجل ابنا مصر*

----------


## icsco

نفع الله بك الإنسانية وحفظك الله بحفظه اللذي لايرام وعينه التي لاتنام

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك سابرينا
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سابرينا

> نفع الله بك الإنسانية وحفظك الله بحفظه اللذي لايرام وعينه التي لاتنام


*شكرا للامرورك الكريم 
واهلا بيك فى المنتدى*

----------


## سابرينا

> تسلم أيدك سابرينا


*

سلم مرورك الغالى 

وسلم تشجيعك الجميل* 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## aamke

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## سابرينا

> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


لاشكر على واجب وياريت تشاركنا فى المنتدى

----------


## سابرينا

تمهيــــد

يقر الموقعان على هذا العقد بأنه قد توافرت في كل منهما الاهليه اللازمة لتأسيس الشركة وبأنه لم يسبق صدور أحكام على اى منهما بعقوبة جناية أو جنحه مخلة بالشرف أو بعقوبة من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد 89 و162 و163 و164 من القانون رقم 159 لسنه 1981 وذلك خلال الخمس سنوات السابقة على تقديم طلب التأسيس( ما لم يكن رد اليه اعتباره ) وبأنهم لا يعملان بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو قطاع الأعمال العام. 

كما اتفقوا فيما بينهما على تأسيس شركة ذات مسئوليه محدودة مصريه الجنسية بترخيص من حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية وفقا لأحكام القوانين النافذة وعلى وجه الخصوص قانون الشركات رقم 159 لسنه 1981ولائحته التنفيذيةوأحكام هذا العقد. ويقر الموقعون على هذا العقد بانهم قد التزما بمراعاة كافه القواعد المقررة والمنصوص عليها في القوانين المذكورة في تأسيس هذه الشركة وذلك طبقا للشروط و الأوضاع الاتية.-


مادة ( 1)



اسم الشركة هو :- شركة شركه ذات مسئوليه محدودة


مادة (2 )


غرض الشركة هو 
مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين واللوائح والقرارات السارية وبشرط استصدار التراخيص اللازمة لممارسة هذه الأنشطة ويجوز للشركة أن تكون لها مصلحة أو تشترك بأي وجه من الوجوه مع الشركات أو غيرها التي تزاول أعمالا شبيهه بإعمالها أو التي قد تعاونها على تحقيق غرضها في مصر أو الخارج كما يجوز لها أن تندمج في الهيئات السالفة أو تشتريها أو تلحقها بها وذلك طبقا لأحكام القانون ولائحته التنفيذية.

مادة (3 (




مدة الشركة هي خمسة وعشرون عاما تبدأ اعتبارا من تاريخ اكتسابها الشخصية الاعتبارية قابله للاطاله أو التقصير بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة طبقا لأحكام هذا العقد وأحكام قانون الشركات رقم 159 لسنة 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية

مادة ( 4)




يكون مركز الشركة الرئيسي بمدينة محافظة ،ويكون موقع ممارسة النشاط الرئيسى فى بمحافظة جمهورية مصر العربية وتقع المسئولية كاملة على عاتق الشركة فى الحصول على كافة تراخيص مزاولة النشاط فى هذا الموقع دون ادنى مسئولية على الهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة فى هذا الشأن
ويجوز لمديري الشركة أن يقرروا نقل المركز الرئيسي إلى اى جهة أخرى في نفس المدينة، كما يجوز لهم أيضا أن يقرروا إنشاء فروع أو وكالات للشركة في داخل جمهورية مصر العربية أو خارجها وللشركة أن تقرر نقل المركز الرئيسي لها إلى أية مدينه أخرى داخل جمهورية مصر العربية شريطة أن يكون ذلك بموافقة الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء.فيما عدا محافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء والقنطرة شرق فيلزم موافقة الهيئة مسبقا


مادة ( 5)





حدد رأسمال الشركة بمبلغ جنيه ( جنيه مصري ) موزع إلى حصة قيمة كل منها 


جنية ( مصريا ) وقد تم توزيع هذه الحصص بين الشركاء على الوجه الاتى: 
م
اسم صاحب الحصة
وجنسيته
عدد الحصص النقدية 
القيمة بالجنية المصري
نسبة المشاركة


المجموع


100%

وتبلغ نسبة مشاركة المصريين %وقد أودعت رسمال الشركة في بنك فرع المرخص له بتلقي الاكتتابات العامة بموجب الشهادة المرفقة. 

مادة ( 6)



تخول الحصص جميع الشركاء حقوقا متساوية في الحصول على الأرباح وفى اقتسام موجودات الشركة عند التصفية كل منهم بقيمة حصصه في راس المال ولا يلتزم الشركاء إلا في حدود قيمة حصصهم، والحقوق والالتزامات المتعلقة بالحصص تتبعها في ايدى كل من توؤل إلية ملكيتها، ويترتب حتما على ملكيه الحصص قبول أحكام هذا العقد وقرارات جمعيتها العامة الصادرة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية وأحكام هذا العقد.
مادة ( 7)

يجوز زيادة راس مال الشركة على دفعة واحدة أو أكثر سواء بإصدار حصص جديدة أو بتحويل المال الاحتياطي إلى حصص وذلك بقرار من الجمعية العامة غير العادية و طبقا للأحكام القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية. 
وفى حالة صدور حصص نقدية جديدة يكون للشركاء القدامى حق أفضلية الاكتتاب فيها بنسبة عدد ما يملكه كل منهم من حصص قديمة، ويستعمل هذا الحق وفقا للأوضاع والشروط التي تعينها إدارة الشركة ما لم تقرر الجمعية العامة غير العادية خلاف ذلك. 

مادة ( 8)



للجمعية العامة غير العادية أن تقرر تخفيض راس مال الشركة عند قيام أسباب جدية تدعو للتخفيض وعلى إلا يقل عن الحد الأدنى لراس المال المحدد باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981، ويكون التخفيض بالطريقة التي تراها الجمعية العامة سواء عن طريق إنقاص عدد الحصص أو استرداد بعضها أو تخفيض القيمة ألاسميه للحصة شريطة أن لأتقل القيمة الاسمية للحصة عن مائه جنية.


مادة ( 9)




ملكية الحصص قابلة للانتقال بين الشركاء أو بينهم وبين الغير بموجب محرر ويجب إثبات هذا الانتقال أو التصرف بالسجل المعد لذلك والمنصوص عليه بالمادة العاشرة من هذا العقد.
ويجب على من يعتزم بيع حصصة أو بعضها للغير أن يقوم بأخطار إدارة الشركة بموجب خطاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال يتضمن الاسم الكامل للمتنازل إليه وجنسيته وسنة ومهنته ومحل أقامته وعدد الحصص المتنازل عنها وثمن وشروط هذا البيع، ثم تقوم إدارة الشركة بأخطار باقي الشركاء في خلال الثلاثة أيام ألتاليه بموجب خطاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال ولباقي الشركاء خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ أخطار المتنازل لإدارة الشركة الحق في استرداد الحصص محل التنازل بالشروط ذاتها، وألا سقط هذا الحق وإذا استعمل حق الاسترداد أكثر من شريك قسمت الحصص المبيعة بينهم بنسبة حصص كل منهم في راس مال الشركة.

مادة ( 10 )

 
يعد بالمركز الرئيسي للشركة سجل خاص للشركاء يتضمن ما يلي: 
( 1 ) أسماء الشركاء وجنسياتهم ومحال أقامتهم ومهنهم 
( 2 ) عدد الحصص التي يمتلكها كل شريك وقيمتها الإجمالية 
( 3 ) حالات التنازل عن الحصص أو انتقال ملكيتها مع بيان تاريخ توقيع المتنازل والمتنازل إليه في حالة التصرف بين الأحياء وتوقيع المدير ومن ألت إليه الحصص في حالة الانتقال بطريق الميراث، ولا يكون للتنازل أو الانتقال اثر في مواجهه الشركة أو الغير إلا من تاريخ قيده في السجل المذكور. ويجوز لكل شريك ولكل ذي مصلحة من غير الشركاء الإطلاع على هذا السجل في أوقات العمل اليومي للشركة وترسل إدارة الشركة في خلال شهر يناير في كل سنة قائمة تشتمل على البيانات الواردة بالسجل المذكور إلى مصلحة الشركات كما يتعين على إدارة الشركة أن تقوم بأخطار الجهة المذكورة باى تغيير قد يطرأ على بيانات سجل الشركاء خلال خمسة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ إثباته بالسجل.

مادة ( 11 )

يتولى إدارة الشركة مدير أو مديرين تعينهم الجمعية العامة من بين الشركاء أو من غيرهم واستثناء من طريقه التعيين سالفة الذكر عين الشركاء 
1-
2-
ويباشر المديرون وظائفهم لمده غير محدده. ويقر المديران بأنه لم يسبق صدور أحكام قضائية ضد أحدهما بعقوبة جناية أو جنحه مخلة بالشرف أو بعقوبة من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد 89، 162، 163، 164 من القانون رقم 159 لسنه 1981 وذلك خلال الخمس سنوات السابقة على تقديم طلب التأسيس وبأنهما لا يعملان بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو قطاع الأعمال العام. 


مادة ( 12)



يمثل المديرون الشركة في علاقتها مع الغير ول في هذا الصدد أوسع السلطات لأداره الشركة والتعامل باسمها فيما عدا ما احتفظ به صراحة عقد الشركة أو القانون أو لائحته التنفيذية للجمعية العامة.

مادة ( 13)



المدير قابل للعزل في اى وقت بقرار مسبب يصدر بموافقة الأغلبية العددية للشركاء الحائزة لثلاثة أرباع راس المال على الأقل.

مادة(14)

 
في حالة خلو إدارة الشركة من مدير تدعى الجمعية العامة غير العادية للانعقاد خلال شهر على الأكثر للنظر في الأمر وتعيين مديرا جديدا مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 62 من القانون 159 لسنة 1981.

مادة ( (15



للمدير الحق في مبلغ سنوي اجمالى قدرة جنية بصفة مكافأة تدفع كل سنة وتقيد بحساب المصروفات العامة وذلك علاوة على حقه في الأرباح على الوجه المبين في المادة 34 من هذا العقد.

مادة ( 16)




يجب أن تحمل الإعلانات ونسخ العقود وجميع الأوراق والمطبوعات الأخرى التي تصدر من الشركة اسم الشركة وان تسبقه أو تلحقه عبارة شركة ذات مسئولية محدودة مكتوبة بأحرف واضحة ومقرؤة مع بيان مركز الشركة الرئيسي وبيان راس المال بحسب قيمته الثابتة في أخر ميزانية معتمدة للشركة 

مادة ( 17)




تتم الاخطارات من والى الشركة والشركاء على هيئه خطابات موصى عليها مصحوبة بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال. 


مادة ( 18)




تمثل الجمعية العامة جميع الشركاء ولا يجوز انعقادها إلا في مدينة ( ) محافظة 



مادة ( 19)




لكل شريك حق حضور الجمعية العامة للشركاء مهما كان عدد الحصص التي يمتلكها سواء كان ذلك بنفسه أو عن طريق وكيل من لشركاء أو غيرهم بتوكيل خاص ولكل شريك أو وكيل عدد من الأصوات يقدر بعدد ما يمتلكه أو يمثله من حصص دون تحديد. 

مادة ( 20)




يرأس اجتماع الجمعية العامة
ويعين الرئيس أمينا للسر ومراجعا لفرز الأصوات على أن تقر الجمعية العامة تعينهما ويجب أن يحضر الاجتماع احد المديرين على الأقل. 

مادة ( 21)




توجه الدعوة لحضور اجتماع الجمعية العامة للشركاء بموجب خطاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال وترسل لكل شريك قبل موعد انعقادها بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل في محل أقامته الثابت بسجل الشركاء ويجب أن يتضمن أخطار الدعوة بيان جدول الأعمال ومكان وزمان الاجتماع ويوضع جدول الأعمال بمعرفة الجهة التي وجهت الدعوة للانعقاد. 

مادة ( 22)



لا يجوز للجمعية العامة للشركاء أن تتداول في غير المسائل المدرجة في جدول أعمالها المحدد سلفا بأخطار الدعوة ومع ذلك يكون للجمعية حق المداولة في الوقائع الخطيرة التي تتكشف أثناء الاجتماع، وتكون القرارات التي تصدرها الجمعية العامة للشركاء طبقا لعقد الشركة وأحكام القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 ولائحتة التنفيذية ملزمة لجميع الشركاء بمن فيهم الغائبين والمخالفين في الراى وعديمي الأهلية وناقصيها. 


مادة ( 23)




تنعقد الجمعية العامة العادية للشركاء كل سنة بناء على دعوة من إدارة الشركة في الزمان والمكان اللذين يحددهما إعلان الدعوة وذلك خلال الثلاثة اشهر على الأكثر التالية لنهاية السنة المالية للشركة ولإدارة الشركة أن تقرر دعوة الجمعية العامة العادية للشركاء للانعقاد غير العادي كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك وعلى إدارة الشركة أن تدعو الجمعية العامة العادية للشركاء إلى انعقاد غير عادى إذا طلب ذلك مراقب الحسابات أو عدد من الشركاء يملك 5 % من راس مال الشركة على الأقل بموجب خطاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال بشرط أن يوضحوا أسباب الطلب. 
ولمراقب الحسابات أو مصلحة الشركات أن تدعو الجمعية العامة العادية للشركاء للانعقاد في دور انعقاد غير عادى في الأحوال التي تتراخى فيها إدارة الشركة عن الدعوة على الرغم من وجوب ذلك ومضى شهر على تحقق الواقعة أو بدء التاريخ الذي يجب فيه توجيهه الدعوى للانعقاد. 

مادة ( 24)



تجتمع الجمعية العامة العادية للشركاء مرة على الأقل كل سنة خلال ثلاثة اشهر من انتهاء السنة المالية وتنظر الجمعية على الأخص في المسائل الآتية: 
1-تقرير مراقب الحسابات 
2-مراقبة أعمال إدارة الشركة والنظر في إخلائها من المسئولية 
3-المصادقة على القوائم المالية 
4-الموافقة على توزيع الأرباح وتحيد مكافأة الإدارة 
5-تعيين مراقب الحسابات وتحديد اتعابه 
6-تعيين المديرين وتحديد مكافأتهم 

مادة ( 25)




لا يكون انعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية للشركاء صحيحا إلا إذا حضرة شركاء يمثلون ( ) راس المال على الأقل فإذا لم يتوافر الحد الأدنى في الاجتماع الأول وجبت دعوة الجمعية العامة العادية إلى اجتماع ثاني يعقد خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للاجتماع الأول ويعتبر اجتماعها الثاني صحيحا مهما كان عدد الحصص الممثلة فيه، ويجوز الاكتفاء بالدعوة إلى الاجتماع الأول إذا حدد فيها موعد الاجتماع الثاني وتصدر فيه القرارات بأغلبية عدد أصوات الحصص الحاضرة والممثلة في الاجتماع على الأقل وفى حالة تساوى الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي فيه رئيس الاجتماع. 

مادة ( 26)




تختص الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء بتعديل عقد الشركة مع مراعاة ما يلي: 
1-لا يجوز زيادة التزامات الشركاء ويقع باطلا كل قرار يصدر من الجمعية العامة يكون من شانه المساس بالحقوق الأساسية لمالك الحصص التي يستمدها بصفته شريكا. 
2-يجوز إضافة إغراض مكملة أو مرتبطة أو قريبة من غرض الشركة الاصلى. 
3-يكون للجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء النظر في زيادة راس المال أو تخفيضه أو إطالة أمد الشركة أو تقصيره أو حلها قبل موعدها أو تغيير نسبة الخسارة التي يترتب عليها حل الشركة أو اندماج الشركة.



مادة ( 27)



مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بالجمعية العامة العادية تسرى على الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء الأحكام الآتية. 
1- تجتمع الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء بناء على دعوة من إدارة الشركة وعلى إدارة الشركة توجيه الدعوة إذا طلب منها ذلك عدد من الشركاء يمثل 10 % من راس مال الشركة على الأقل لأسباب جدية وإذا لم تقم إدارة الشركة بدعوة الجمعية خلال شهر واحد من تقديم الطلب إليها كان للمطالبين أن يتقدموا إلى مصلحة الشركات التي تتولى توجيه الدعوة. 
2-لا يكون اجتماع الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء صحيحا إلا إذا حضرة شركاء يمثلون () راس المال على الأقل فإذا لم يتوافر الحد الأدنى في الاجتماع الأول وجبت دعوة الجمعية العامة إلى اجتماع ثاني خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للاجتماع الأول ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني صحيحا إذا حضرة شركاء يمثلون () راس المال على الأقل 
3-تصدر قرارات الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء في اجتماعها الأول بموافقة ( % ) على الأقل و تصدر قراراتها في اجتماعها الثاني بموافقة ((% على الأقل. 
وإذا كان القرار يتعلق بعزل احد المديرين فأنة يلزم أن يصدر بموافقة الأغلبية العددية للشركاء الحائزة لثلاثة أرباع راس المال على الأقل بعد استبعاد الحصص التي يمثلها المدير المقترح عزلة. 

مادة ( 28)



تسجل أسماء الحاضرين من الشركاء في سجل خاص يثبت فيه حضورهم وما إذا كان بالاصاله أو بالإنابة ويوقع هذا السجل قبل بداية الاجتماع من كل من مراقبا لحسابات وفارز الأصوات. 

مادة ( 29)



يكون لكل شريك يحضر اجتماع الجمعية العامة الحق في مناقشة الموضوعات المدرجة في جدول أعمالها واستجواب إدارة الشركة ومراقب الحسابات بشأنها، وتجيب إدارة الشركة أو مراقب الحسابات على أسئلة الشركاء بالقدر الذي لا يعرض مصلحة الشركة أو المصلحة العامة للضرر وإذا رأى الشريك أن الرد على سؤاله غير كاف احتكم إلى الجمعية العامة ويكون قرارها واجب التنفيذ 


مادة ( 30)



يكون التصويت في الجمعية العامة للشركاء علنيا ويجب أن يكون التصويت بطريقه سرية إذا كان القرار يتعلق بتعيين المديرين أو بعزلهم أو بإقامة دعوى المسئولية عليهم أو إذا طلب ذلك رئيس الاجتماع أو عدد من الشركاء يمثل الأصوات الحاضرة والممثلة في الاجتماع على الأقل. 

مادة ( 31)



يحر محضر اجتماع يتضمن إثبات الحضور وتوافر نصاب الانعقاد وكذلك إثبات حضور ممثلي الجهات الإدارية المختصة كما يتضمن خلاصة وافية لجميع مناقشات الجمعية العامة وكل ما يحدث أثناء الاجتماع والقرارات التي اتخذت في الجمعية وعدد الأصوات التي وافقت عليها أو خالفتها وكل ما يطلب الشركاء إثباته في المحضر. 
وتدون محاضر اجتماعات الجمعية العامة للشركات بصفة منتظمة عقب كل جلسة في سجل خاص مرقومه صفحاته ويوقع على المحضر والسجل رئيس الجلسة وأمين السر وفارزو الأصوات ومراقب الحسابات وتصدق إدارة الشركة على صور أو مستخرجات هذه المحاضر.
ويجب إرسال صوره من محضر اجتماع الجمعية العامة للشركاء إلى مصلحة الشركات خلال شهر على الأكثر من تاريخ انعقادها. 


ماده ( 32)



السنة المالية لشركة اثنتا عشر شهرا ميلادية تبدأ من أول شهر يناير وتنتهي في أخر شهر ديسمبر من كل عام على أن السنة المالية الأولى تشمل المدة التي تنقضي من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة النهائي حتى أخر شهر ديسمبر من العام التالي وتنعقد أول جمعية عامة غير عادية سنوية للشركاء عقب هذه السنة. 



ماده( 33)



يجب على إدارة الشركة أن تعد عن كل سنة مالية خلال شهرين على الأكثر من تاريخ انتهائها القوائم المالية وتقريرا عن نشاط الشركة خلال السنة المالية ومركزها المالي في ختام السنة المالية ذاتها. 
وتودع القوائم المالية بعد انقضاء خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إعدادها مكتب السجل التجاري المختص ولكل ذي شان أن يطلع عليها لديه. ويجب إرسال نسخة من الأوراق المبينة في الفقرة الأولى إلى كل شريك ومصلحة الشركات ومراقب الحسابات بطريق البريد الموصى علية المصحوب بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال قبل تاريخ عقد الجمعية العامة بأسبوعين على الأقل. 

ماده ( 34)



توزع أرباح الشركة الصافية السنوية بعد خصم جميع المصروفات العامة والتكاليف الأخرى كما يلي:-

1- يبدأ تجنيب مبلغ يوازى % على الأقل من الأرباح لتكوين الاحتياطي ويوقف هذا التجنيب متى بلغ مجموع الاحتياطي ما يوازى % على الأقل من راس المال ومتى قل الاحتياطي عن ذلك يتعين العودة إلىالتجنيب

2- يقطتع بعد ذلك المبلغ اللازم لتوزيع حصة أولى من الأرباح قدرها % من راس المال على الأقل على الشركاء عن قيمة حصصهم على أنة إذا لم تسمح أرباح الشركة في سنة من السنين بتوزيع هذه الحصة فلا يجوز المطالبة بها من أرباح السنين القادمة 

3- يخصص بعد ما تقدم مبلغ لا تتجاوز نسبته % من الأرباح المتبقية لمكافأة إدارة الشركة. 

4-تخصص نسبة من الأرباح بناء على اقتراح إدارة الشركة واعتماد الجمعية العامة توزع على العاملين


5-يوزع الباقي من الأرباح بعد ذلك على الشركاء كحصة إضافية في الأرباح أو يرحل بناء على اقتراح إدارة الشركة إلى السنة المالية المقبلة أو يكون به احتياطي غير عادى أو مال للاستهلاك غير العادي إما الخسائر أن وجدت فيتحملها الشركاء بنسبة حصصهم دون أن يلزم كل بأكثر من قيمة حصصه. 



ماده ( 35)

يستعمل الاحتياطي بقرار من الجمعية العامة للشركاء بناء على اقتراح المديرين فيما يعود على الشركة بالنفع. 

ماده ( 36)



تدفع حصص الأرباح إلى الشركاء في المكان والمواعيد التي تحددها إدارة الشركة بشرط إلا تتجاوز شهر واحد من تاريخ قرار الجمعية العامة بالتوزيع. ويجوز لإدارة الشركة أن تقوم بتوزيع مبلغ من اصل حصص أرباح الشركة الجارية إذا كانت الأرباح المخصصة والجارية تسمح بذلك. 


مادة ( 37)



مع مراعاة أحكام المواد من 102 إلى 109 من القانون 159 لسنة 1981ولائحتة التنفيذية يكون للشركة مراقب حسابات أو أكثر ممن تتوافر في شانهم الشروط المنصوص عليها في قانون مزاولة مهنة المحاسبة والمراجعة تعينه الجمعية العامة للشركاء وتقدر اتعابة 
واستثناء مما تقدم عين الشركاء السيد / . المحاسب القانوني س.م.م ( ) المقيم في مراقبا أولا لحسابات الشركة .
ويقر المراقب بقبوله التعيين وبتوافر الشروط المقررة في قانون مزاوله مهنة المحاسبة والمراجعة في شخصه وبعدم مخالفته لأحكام المواد من 103 إلى 109 من القانون 159 لسنة 1981 ويسال المراقب عن صحة البيانات الواردة في تقريره بوصفة وكيلا عن مجموع الشركاء ولكل شريك أثناء عقد الجمعية العامة أن يناقش تقرير المراقب أو يستوضحه عما ورد به. 


ماده ( 38)



يكون للشركة مستشار قانوني من المقيدين بجدول الاستئناف على الأقل يتم تعينه وتقدر أتعابه بقرار من الجمعية العامة للشركاء واستثناء مما تقدم عين الشركاء السيد / المحامى بالاستئناف والمقيم في مستشارا قانونيا أولا للشركة ويقر المستشار بقبوله التعيين 





ماده ( 39)




مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الشركاء المقررة فأنة لا يجوز رفع المنازعات التي تمس المصلحة العامة والمشتركة ضد أداره الشركة إلا باسم مجموع الشركاء وبمقتضى قرار من الجمعية العامة للشركاء ويجب على كل شريك يريد رفع نزاع من هذا القبيل أن يخطر أداره الشركة بذلك بموجب خطاب موصى علية بعلم الوصول أو باليد مقابل إيصال قبل انعقاد الجمعية العامة للشركاء بشهر واحد على الأقل ويجب على إدارة الشركة أدراج الاقتراح في جدول أعمال الجمعية العامة للشركاء . وإذا رفضت الجمعية العامة للشركاء هذا الاقتراح فلا يجوز لاى شريك أعاده طرحة باسمة الشخصي إما إذا قبل تعين الجمعية العامة لمباشره الدعوى مندوبا أو أكثر ويجب أن توجه إليهم جميع الإعلانات الرسمية 

مادة ( 40)




لا يترتب على اى قرار يصدر من الجمعية العامة للشركاء سقوط دعوى المسئولية المدنية ضد أداره الشركة بسبب الأخطاء التي تقع منها في تنفيذ مهمتها وإذا كان الفعل الموجب للمسئولية المدنية قد عرض على الجمعية العامة للشركاء بتقرير من إدارة الشركة أو مراقب الحسابات فتسقط هذه الدعوى بمضي سنة من تاريخ صدور قرار الجمعية العامة بالمصادقة على تقرير أداره الشركة أو تقرير مراقب الحسابات ( حسب الأحوال)

مادة ( 41)



مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسنى النية يقع باطلا كل قرار يصدر من الجمعية العامة للشركاء بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 أو عقد الشركة وكذلك يجوز أبطال كل قرار يصدر لصالح فئة معينة من الشركاء أو للأضرار بهم أو لجلب نفع خاص لأداره الشركة أو غيرها دون اعتبار لمصلحة الشركة ولا يجوز أن يطلب البطلان في هذه الحالة إلا الشركاء الذين اعترضوا على القرار في محضر الجلسة أو الذين تغيبوا عن الحضور بسبب مقبول ويجوز لمصلحة الشركات أن تنوب عنهم في طلب البطلان إذا تقدموا بأسباب جدية ويترتب على الحكم بالبطلان اعتبار القرار كان لم يكن بالنسبة إلى جميع الشركاء وعلى أداره الشركة نشر ملخص الحكم بالبطلان في أحدى الصحف اليومية وفى صحيفة الشركات وتسقط دعوى البطلان بمضي سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار ولا يترتب على رفع الدعوى وقف تنفيذ القرار ما لم تأمر المحكمة بذلك 



ماده ( 42)




في حالة خسارة نصف راس مال الشركة تحل الشركة قبل انقضاء اجلها إلا إذا قررت الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركاء خلاف ذلك 

مادة ( 43)




مع مراعاة أحكام القانون 159 لسنه 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية يجب عند انتهاء مده الشركة أو في حالة حلها قبل الأجل المحدد لها أن تعين الجمعية العامة بناء على طلب أداره الشركة مصفيا أو أكثر من بين الشركاء أو غيرهم وتحدد سلطاتهم وأتعابهم كما تبين طريقه التصفية .
وفى حالة صدور حكم بحل الشركة أو بطلانها تبين المحكمة طريقة التصفية كما تعين المصفى وتحدد أتعابه و لاينتهى عمل المصفى بوفاة الشركاء أو إشهار إفلاسهم أو إعسارهم أو بالحجر عليهم ولو كان معينا من قبلهم وتنتهي سلطة أداره الشركة بتعيين المصفين إما سلطة الجمعية العامة للشركاء فتبقى قائمة طوال مده التصفية إلى أن يتم إخلاء عهده المصفين .


مادة ( 44)



تسرى أحكام قانون شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 وتعديلاته ولائحته التنفيذية وتعديلاتها فيما لم يرد نص بشانه نص خاص في هذا العقد 

ماده ( 45)




حرر هذا العقد بمدينة بجمهورية مصر العربية في يوم ( ) الموافق / / م من ( ) نسخة لكل من المتعاقدين نسخة والباقي لتقديمها إلى الجهات المعنية لاستصدار القرار المرخص في التأسيس .

مادة ( 46)



يودع هذا العقد في السجل التجاري وينشر طبقا للقانون 
وقد فوض الشركاء السيد / فى اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة في هذا الشأن والمصروفات والنفقات والأجور والتكاليف التي يتم إنفاقها في سبيل تأسيس الشركة تخصم من حساب المصروفات العامة.

----------


## سابرينا

*عقـد إتفــاق*


*إنـه في يوم الموافق* 
*محرر في تاريخه بين كل من :* 
*أولاً :- شركة ................ ( ش .ذ .م.م ) سجل تجارى رقم.......... –ويمثلها فى هذا العقد السيد / ..................... بصفته مدير الشركة* 
*الطرف الأول*

*ثانياً : السيد الأستاذ/ ..................المقيم فى*

*الطرف الثاني* 


*تمهيــــد* 

*حيـث أن الطرف الأول شركة ذات مسئولية محدودة و تعمل في مجال الاستشارات المالية والتحليل المالي والمراجعة ودراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروعات وإعداد نظم المراقبة والمتابعة وبرامج التدريب ودراسة هيكلة المشروعات وأشكالها القانونية لكافة المؤسسات والهيئات المختلفة في مصر والخارج وترغب الشركة في التعاقد مع أحد المكاتب المتخصصة في أي من المجالات السابقة التي تعمل فيها حيث يسند إليه أعمال الاستشارات للشركة ونظراً لأن الطرف الثاني متخصص في ( مجال استشارات الاستشارات الضريبية والمراجعة المالية ونظم الرقابة المالية ) فقد تلاقت إرادة الطرفين و اتفقا على مايلى :* 
*البنـد الأول*


*يعتـبر التمهيد السابق جزء لا يتجزأ من هذا العقد و مكملا و متمما له .* 
*البنـد الثاني* 
*قبـل الطرف الثاني أن يقوم بنفسه أو من ينوب عنه لشركة ......... ( ش .ذ .م .م ) بالأعمال المذكورة في البند الرابع من هذا العقد .* 
*البنـد الثالث*

*تم الاتفاق بين الطرفين على أن تكون أتعاب الطرف الثاني عن الأعمال المذكورة في البند السابق مبلغ جنية (فقط جنيهاً مصرياً لاغير ) تسدد من الطرف الأول الى الثاني علي دفعات شهرية خلال مدة العقد الدى يبدا فى .........وينتهى فى ........ علي أن تسوى في نهاية العقد .*

*البنـد الرابع*



*قبل الطرف الثانى ان يقوم بنفسه أو من ينوب عنة بأعمال الاستشارات للجهات والهيئات والمؤسسات والشركات التى يتعامل معها الطرف الاول* *ا: - الاستشارات الضريبية وما يتضمنها من الأعمال التالية :-* 

*1 – تقديم كافة الاستشارات الضريبية اللازمة للهيئات والمؤسسات التي يتعامل معها الطرف الأول حسب ما يحدده الطرف الأول.* 
*2 – مراجعة الإقرارات والنماذج الضريبية المقدمة لمصلحة الضرائب لكافة مأموريتها* 
*3 – حضور الفحص الضريبي للهيئات والمؤسسات التي يتعامل معها الطرف الأول سواء بخصوص ضرائب الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وشركات الأموال والقيم المنقولة ….* 
*4 – دراسة وإعداد الدراسات الخاصة بالمشاكل الضريبية التي تواجه الهيئات والمؤسسات* 
*5 – تمثيل الهيئات والمؤسسات التي يتعامل معها الطرف الأول سواء بالمأموريات أو لجان الطعن وتمثيل هذه المؤسسات والهيئات أمام خبراء وزارة العدل فيما يتعلق بالقضايا الضريبية* 
*6 – إمداد الهيئات والمؤسسات التي يتعامل معها الطرف الأول بالنشرات والكتب والتفسيرات الضريبية الحديثة .* *ب- المراجعة المالية :-*

*يقوم الطرف الثاني بالأعمال التي تسند إليه من الطرف الأول في :-* 

*1- التمثيل المالي للهيئات والمنظمات التي يتعامل معها ويحددها الطرف الأول وما يستتبعه من تحليل الميزانيات والحسابات الختامية والقوائم المالية المختلفة* 
*2- دراسة النظام المحاسبي* 
*3- الرقابة المالية* 
*4- التخطيط المالي وإعداد الموازنات .*
*5- محاسبة التكاليف وما يتطلبه من تصميم واستخدام نظم التكاليف المختلفة للهيئات والمؤسسات التي يحددها ويتعامل معها الطرف الأول .*
*ج 0.:-*
*وما يتضمنها من :-*
*1 – إعداد التقارير والإحصائيات لإدارات الهيئات والمؤسسات التي يتعامل معها ويحددها الطرف الأول .* 
*2 – التخطيط المالي وإعداد الموازنات* 
*3 – إعداد وتقدير الموازنات التخطيطية* 
*4 – إعداد الموازنات التقديرية وتقييم الأداء للمؤسسات والهيئات التي يتعامل معها ويحددها الطرف الأول* 
*5 – إعداد نظم الرقابة المالية والإدارية ودراسة الهيكل التنظيمي للمشروعات .* *البنـد الخامس* 

*يلتزم الطرف الثاني في هذا العقد بالقيام بسداد ضرائب المهن الحرة الخاضع له نشاطه وعن فترة هذا العقد* 


*البنـد السادس*

*في حالة رغبة أي من الطرفين فسخ العقد أو إنهاء التعاقد يقوم بإخطار الطرف الآخر بموجب خطاب رسمي يسلم للطرف الآخر قبل إنهاء التعاقد بشهر على الأقل .**البند السابع* 

*تحرر هذا العقد من نسختين بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم .*



*الطرف الأول*  
*الطرف الثاني*

----------


## محمد غباشى

مجهود اكثر من رائع وعلى فكرة انا رديت على سؤالك الموجود هنا                      
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread93326-2.html

مهندس \محمد غباشى

----------


## سابرينا

> مجهود اكثر من رائع وعلى فكرة انا رديت على سؤالك الموجود هنا 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread93326-2.html
> 
> مهندس \محمد غباشى


 
*شكر على مرورك الكريم*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

جهد مشكور ..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## رحمة



----------


## سابرينا

> جهد مشكور ..
> مصطفى سلام


*الشكر حقا يكون لمرورك الغالى استاذ مصطفى* 
*انه لشرفا كبير لى أن موضوعى نال اعجاب استاذ كبير فى مقام حضرتك*

----------


## s_farok

فين النماذج

----------


## سابرينا

> فين النماذج


*موجوده طبعا بس فيه مواقع تصفح مش بتظهر النماذح انت بتستخدم اى برنامج* 
*وشكرا لمرورك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*للرفع 

لاهمية الموضوع*

----------

